# NF Character Popularity Tournament



## Rob (Mar 6, 2015)

*Naruto Forums Reigning Champion: Guts (Berserk)*




*2nd Place
Miyamoto Musashi (Vagabond)



3rd Place
Griffith (Berserk)



4th Place
Joseph Joestar (JJBA)



5th Place
Himura Kenshin (Rurouni Kenshin) and Saitama (One Punch Man) 



7th Place
Roy Mustang (FMAB) and Spike Spiegel (Cowboy Bebop) 
*

*9th Place*
Dio Brando (JJBA) 
Killua Zoldyck (HxH) 
Lawliet L (Death Note) 
Vash the Stampede (Trigun)

*13th Place*
Gintoki Sakata (Gintama) 
Jiraiya (Naruto) 
King Bradley (FMAB) 
Ladd Russo (Baccano!)

*17th Place *
Askeladd (Vinland Saga)	
Hisoka (HxH)	
Jotaro Kujo (JJBA)	
Monkey D. Garp (One Piece)	
Ouki (Kingdom)	
Shishio Makoto (Rurouni Kenshin)	
Urameshi Yusuke (YYH)	
Yagami Light (Death Note)	

*25th Place*
Akira Hojo (Sanctuary)	
Emiya Kiritsugu (Fate Zero)	
Iskandar (Fate Zero)	
Momochi Zabuza (Naruto)	
Reinhard von Lohengramm (Legend of Galactic Heroes)	
Shanks (One Piece)	
Vegeta (Dragon Ball)	 
Yoshikage Kira (JJBA)	

*33rd Place*
Alphonse Elric (FMAB)	
Char Aznable (Gundam)	
Crocodile (One Piece)	
Isaac Netero (HxH)	
Jin (Samurai Champloo)	
Kamina (TTGL)	
Kyoukai (Kingdom)	
Munsu (Shin Angyo Onshi)	
Ni Tian Er Xing (Feng Shen Ji)	
Nosferatu Zodd (Berserk)	
Revy (Black Lagoon)	
Roronoa Zoro (One Piece)	
Sanji (One Piece)	
Silvers Rayleigh (One Piece)	
Skull Knight (Berserk)	
Zi Yu (Feng Shen Ji)	

*49th Place*
Borsalino (One Piece)	
Edward Newgate (One Piece)	
Elder Kwon (The Breaker)	
Gilgamesh (Fate Zero)	
Gin Ichimaru (Bleach)	
Gon Freecss (HxH)	
Greeling (FMAB)	
Hoshigaki Kisame (Naruto)	
Kuzan (One Piece)	
Marshall D. Teach (One Piece)	
Mayuri Kurotsuchi (Bleach)	
Meruem (HxH)	
Raoh (Fist of the North Star)	 
Seto Kaiba (Yugioh)	
Simon (TTGL)	
Yang Wen Li (Legend of Galactic Heroes)	

*65th Place*
Alucard (Hellsing)	
Duke Hyou (Kingdom)	
Edward Elric (FMAB)	
Genos (One Punch Man)	
Genryuusai Yamamoto (Bleach)	
Ging Freecss (HxH)	
Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez (Bleach)	
Hijikata Toshiro (Gintama)	
Jirou (Toriko)	
Kankei Ken (Tokyo Ghoul)	
Kisuke Urahara (Bleach)	
Koronsensei (Assassination Classroom)	
Kotomine Kirei (Fate Zero)	 
Lelouch Lamperouge (Code Geass)	
Levi Ackerman (SnK)	 
Midora (Toriko)	 
Moubu (Kingdom)	
Mugen (Samurai Champloo)	 
Pariston Hill (HxH)	
Roberta (Black Lagoon)	 
Ryuk (Death Note)	 
Ryuko Matoi (Kill la Kill)	
Sakazuki (One Piece)	 
Shira (Blade of the Immortal)	
Shizuo Heiwajima (Durarara!!)	
Shunsui Kyoraku (Bleach)	
Thorfinn (Vinland Saga)	
Tobirama Senju (Naruto)	
Tou (Kingdom)	
Uchiha Itachi (Naruto)	
Van Hohenheim (FMAB)	
Vino (Baccano!)	

*97th Place*
Amuro Ray (Gundam)	
Asakura Yoh (Shaman King)	
Athrun Zala (Gundam)	
Ban (Nantsu no Taizai)	
Coco (Toriko)
Coyote Starrk (Bleach)
Daisuke Jigen (Lupin III)
Deidara (Naruto)	
Feitan (HxH)	
Hashirama Senju (Naruto)	
Ichiryuu (Toriko)	
Illumi Zoldyck (HxH)	
Izaya Orihara (Durarara!!)	
Kenshiro (Fist of the North Star)
Kurapika Kurta (HxH)
Lucilfer Chrollo (HxH)	
Mikasa Ackerman (SnK)	
Monkey D. Luffy (One Piece)	
Orochimaru (Naruto)	
Renpa (Kingdom)	
Satsuki Kiryuin (Kill la Kill)	
Schwarz Bruder (Gundam)
Senketsu (Kill la Kill)	
Shuu Tsukiyama (Tokyo Ghoul)
Sosuke Aizen (Bleach)	
Starjun (Toriko)	
Toriko (Toriko)	
Uchiha Madara (Naruto)	
Ulquiorra Cifer (Bleach)
Urouge (One Piece)	
Wu Geng (Feng Shen Ji)
Zaraki Kenpachi (Bleach)

​


----------



## Rob (Mar 6, 2015)

Thread Archive. Am gradually updating. 

*Round 1: *























*Round 1 Elimination:*


----------



## Rob (Mar 6, 2015)

*Round 2: *

































*Round 2 Elimination: *


----------



## Rob (Mar 6, 2015)

*Round 3: *

















*Round 3 Elimination: *

















*Round 4: *









*Round 4 Elimination: *


----------



## Rob (Mar 6, 2015)

*Round 5: *





*Round 5 Elimination: *









*Round 6: *



*Round 6 Elimination: *









*Round 7: *


*Round 7 Elimination: *





*Round 8 Elimination: *





*Round 9 Elimination: *



*Round 10 Elimination: *



*Round 11 Elimination: *


*Round 12 Elimination: *


*Final: *


----------



## Rob (Mar 6, 2015)

*Awards*​
*Most Wins in a Row excluding Winner:* 8, Spike Spiegel
*Most Votes in a Match:* 
*Biggest Stomp:*  (56 vote-difference)
*2nd Biggest Stomp:*  (55 vote-difference)

*​*


----------



## Rob (Mar 6, 2015)

*Final Comments*​
*Thanks: *I want to thank Ane for letting me host this. I had the idea in my head for a while before actually asking if I could do it, so It was pretty exciting getting the thumbs up from her. 

*What I liked: *Considering the Bracket was randomized, I really enjoyed seeing how some matches turned out. The 2 days in between were exciting as well. 
I'm satisfied with the winner of the Tournament, as Guts is one of my personal favorites. 
I was also satisfied with the vote-turnout. Back when I hosted the  I was happy to get 30+ votes. This time around, I averaged 60-70 votes per thread. The more the better,s o thanks for that.

*What I disliked:* It was a bit of a bummer to see good characters go from the start. It was expected, but I do feel that some characters should have made it farther. But that's just a personal opinion. NF made the decision overall and I'm ok with that even though Emiya Kiritsugu should have rofl-stomped everyone in his path #JusticeForKiri

*What I would change:* First of all, I instantly regretted remaking the Ryuko vs. Luffy thread. It was a bad decision on my part and I shouldn't have done it. I'm not sure where my head was that day, but Luffy beating Ryuko forum-wide should have been good enough for me. To be absolutely fair, neither of them made it very far (Thank god Gon beat that pussy up whooped Ryuko).

Secondly, I may or may not have kept the voting-time the same for the last few threads of the tournament. I thought that since we were nearing the end, this place would be more active. I assumed that I could allow myself to leave the threads open longer, for larger and heavier discussion. Even the latest threads didn't get that much activity. But in the end the votes are the only thing that we really needed. 

*Anyway, thanks for participating everyone! *​


----------



## BurningVegeta (Mar 6, 2015)

MFG did something like this and it didn't need to be as complicated.


----------



## Rax (Mar 6, 2015)

No one I like will win.

Gonna end in some bullshit AoT character or something


----------



## Rob (Mar 6, 2015)

BurningVegeta said:


> MFG did something like this and it didn't need to be as complicated.



It's not complicated at all, actually. 

I just have a habit of going into detail


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2015)

>implying joseph isn't the obvious outcome


----------



## Rax (Mar 6, 2015)

I nominate Zatch Bell :ignoramus


----------



## Rob (Mar 6, 2015)

Zeno said:


> >implying joseph isn't the obvious outcome





Rax said:


> I nominate Zatch Bell :ignoramus



Suggestion thread is in my sig. 

Get them in there


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 7, 2015)

>has sig turned off



ok, I'll go to your profile & look at your 'about' page for your sig because you're putting effort into this & I think it's cool


----------



## Rob (Mar 7, 2015)

Appreciated


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 7, 2015)

back at you


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 10, 2015)

My three favs from Kill la Kill made it in 
Kaneki too 
Yayyy :33


----------



## Sanji (Mar 10, 2015)

Alright alright alright.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 10, 2015)

Whoever voted on those Toriko characters is retarded. There's no way Coco got more votes than Zebra or Sunny. Plz replace.


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2015)

Kaiba actually made it in. I'm conflicted.


----------



## Rob (Mar 10, 2015)

Kaiba is based as fuck.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 10, 2015)

Kaiba is mah man


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 10, 2015)

Naruto not even on Naruto list


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 10, 2015)

loL said:


> Naruto not even on Naruto list






I tried
Really did 
But what can I do, Roƅ brah too aloof  

At least Itachi & Tobirama are game


----------



## Beckman (Mar 10, 2015)

Tfw not a single FT character. 

But where is my Rak and my Kame Sennin?


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 10, 2015)

I made it in


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 10, 2015)

loL said:


> Naruto not even on Naruto list



Oh man  
I liked Naruto myself


----------



## Rob (Mar 10, 2015)

Beckman said:


> Tfw not a single FT character.
> 
> But where is my Rak and my Kame Sennin?


I know right 

And sorry bro 


Korosensei said:


> I made it in





Satsuki said:


> Oh man
> I liked Naruto myself


----------



## Zeno (Mar 10, 2015)

well

where do we vote


----------



## Viper (Mar 10, 2015)

>no yammy

Rob pls


----------



## Rob (Mar 10, 2015)

@Viper

He only had one vote  

I took the people with the most votes.


----------



## Suit (Mar 10, 2015)

The important thing here is that Ryuko made it.


----------



## Rob (Mar 10, 2015)

The important thing is that we get people to vote


----------



## Esdese (Mar 10, 2015)

not gonna read OP
someone tell me how to participate


----------



## Hamtaro (Mar 10, 2015)

No Kuwabara


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 10, 2015)

Kill la Kill characters are completely screwed...


----------



## Veggie (Mar 10, 2015)

HamSloth said:


> No Kuwabara



No Kuwabara??? Blasphemy


----------



## Rob (Mar 10, 2015)

@Sammy

I post the threads in the Manga Lounge. 

Right now two of them are up. 

In the OP, you will see a link to the Bracket for this tournament. 

@Last few posts

No one nominated him in my nominations thread that was up


----------



## Hamtaro (Mar 11, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> @Last few posts
> 
> No one nominated him in my nominations thread that was up



So know more entries? 

Damn, should have looked into this sooner.


----------



## Rob (Mar 11, 2015)

Alright, officially salty as fuck. 

>Views Bracket
>Sees Guts vs. Whitebeard later on 
>Jesus Fucking Christ, I should have re-rolled

Gonna' hand it to my man Guts though.


----------



## Mockingbird (Mar 11, 2015)

My m3 made it in.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 12, 2015)

Some of these matchups are fucked

Kira vs. Hisoka?

Meruem Vs. Saitama?

Kenshiro Vs. Dio?

Reinhard Vs. Jotaro?

fuck youuuu


----------



## Rob (Mar 12, 2015)

Dude, Guts is up against Whitebeard, and Chrollo is up against Skull Knight. 

I. Feel. Your. Pain


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 12, 2015)

I hope the characters from the more obscure series don't get crushed by the ones from more popular ones if someone like Itachi beats Nitian.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 13, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Dude, Guts is up against Whitebeard, and Chrollo is up against Skull Knight.
> 
> I. Feel. Your. Pain



Those are fucking easy compared to kira vs. hisoka


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 14, 2015)

Roƅ, can you update the thread each time with a new post when you post new polls, brah? 
Subscribed to this thread & that'd keep me & the others posted


----------



## Stannis (Mar 14, 2015)

^              this


----------



## Rob (Mar 14, 2015)

@Stannis/Heart

Good idea 

Will do. 

In that case, 3 threads are up. 
They are linked at the bottom of the OP, in the last spoiler.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 14, 2015)

(งಠ_ಠ)ง yesh
thanks!


----------



## Suit (Mar 14, 2015)

> Now, say Whitebeard and Sakura win; does that mean that Sakura is worthy of a higher spot than Guts? *Probably* not.
> 
> *Probably not.*


----------



## Rob (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh, lol. 

Excuse me. 

_DEFINITELY_ not.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 15, 2015)

my Sakubae ?


----------



## Rob (Mar 15, 2015)

Sorry broskie


----------



## BlackBearD (Mar 16, 2015)

Rob Lucci rapes them all


----------



## Rob (Mar 16, 2015)

>July 2010
>RLR reference
>Who are you and who do you work for?


----------



## Beckman (Mar 16, 2015)

Dammit Rolo, you're supposed to only post when you've added new polls.

Stop baiting me


----------



## Rob (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh, sorry, sorry. 

In 4 and a half hours tho


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 16, 2015)

yesh, finally new polls then


----------



## Beckman (Mar 16, 2015)

You are making sure that there's no dupes in the votes right?

One of the reason why I'd prefer it if it was visible polls.


----------



## Rob (Mar 16, 2015)

I wouldn't know how to do that. 

But I feel like when votes are visible, people will get too much heat for voting certain characters. 

Too much pressure.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 16, 2015)

How about a compromise
can Roƅ ask the mods to check for dupes or sth?
or is this not really big enough of a deal?

(I'm with Roƅ's reasoning though, if anyone asks me lol)


----------



## Beckman (Mar 16, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> I wouldn't know how to do that.
> 
> But I feel like when votes are visible, people will get too much heat for voting certain characters.
> 
> Too much pressure.



It worked in the OP section, why not here?


You'll need to find a mod willing to check it, which is unlikely considering the amount of threads


----------



## Rob (Mar 16, 2015)

Plus I honestly don't think anyone gives a big enough shit to make dupes just to get an extra vote


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 16, 2015)

tfw it's a good thing because less work but bad because … well, people not giving a shit about something you're putting work into is always kinda shit


----------



## Kanki (Mar 16, 2015)

I know of two dupes who voted for L in the other thread tbh tbf.


----------



## Rob (Mar 16, 2015)

Says the most delusional poster on NF. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Morglay (Mar 16, 2015)

Seems like a giant waste of time to use dupes for vote fixing.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 16, 2015)

Some people care too much about a poll on an animu forum


----------



## Rob (Mar 16, 2015)

Plus I ran 3 OP tournaments with open vote. 

Literally no dupes. Just some banned members here and there, who didn't get votes anyway.


----------



## Beckman (Mar 16, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Plus I ran 3 OP tournaments with *open vote*.
> 
> Literally no dupes. Just some banned members here and there, who didn't get votes anyway.



Well no shit man. 

Thet's why open vote is better, because it's easy to spot a dupe, which leads to people not using dupes.

If you remember the miss FT tournament it had tonnes of problem with dupes.


----------



## Rob (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd still chose 1-2 dupe votes here and there over people feeling the need to vote against what they truly think just to satisfy others. 

And we all know we have a lot of that shit here on NF.


----------



## Rob (Mar 16, 2015)

@Thread Subbers

Three threads up. You can find them in the OP or in the Section. 

Happy voting


----------



## Succubus (Mar 16, 2015)

Beckman said:


> One of the reason why I'd prefer it if it was visible polls.



second this.


----------



## Hamtaro (Mar 17, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Plus I honestly don't think anyone gives a big enough shit to make dupes just to get an extra vote



People did it for Miss FT voting(sadly), this is on a bigger scale with wider appeal. And some people make dupes just for shits, I don't see why those people wouldn't make dupes for this.


Having visible polls and a mod on standby are pretty much necessities for these types of events.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2015)

Teach didn't win the first match up? This place is suspect asf..


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 18, 2015)

Exactly why is fairytail not on the list? And did any1 even notice this or complain about it besides me. wth


----------



## Hamtaro (Mar 18, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> Exactly why is fairytail not on the list? And did any1 even notice this or complain about it besides me. wth



There was a character submission period, but many of the people now voting didn't know about this until after the submissions ended, you and me included.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 18, 2015)

Fairy Tale doesn't deserve to be on the list.


----------



## Rob (Mar 18, 2015)

And it's not 

New Threads in 7 hours 

Will update then again.


----------



## Rob (Mar 18, 2015)

New threads are up. 

Check the bottom of the OP or the Manga Lounge to view and vote.


----------



## BlackBearD (Mar 19, 2015)

All those fuckers who votes in polls that they didn't watched/readed the TWO of the series, and vote just the character they knows... 
srsly, don't.



Roƅ said:


> >July 2010
> >RLR reference
> >Who are you and who do you work for?


You will never know... :fadeaway


----------



## Badalight (Mar 19, 2015)

Rada said:


> All those fuckers who votes in polls that they didn't watched/readed the TWO of the series, and vote just the character they knows...
> srsly, don't.
> 
> 
> You will never know... :fadeaway



Yeah, I find that pretty dumb. Not much you can do to stop it except ask nicely I guess.


----------



## Rob (Mar 19, 2015)

Participants,

I may be taking a short break on these threads due to some computer problems 
I will finish the tournament, but the next batch of threads may be delayed by a few days/a week~

Thanks.

Edit: Looks like I got everything sorted out just in time. Threads will be up in a few hours.


----------



## Rob (Mar 20, 2015)

New threads are up everyone. 

Check the last spoiler in the OP to view them.


----------



## Rob (Mar 20, 2015)

@Participants

So I was thinking, I feel like Doflamingo should have totally been in the Tournament. 

I was wondering if it's cool with participants if I trade him in with someone (preferably someone who I hand-picked myself). 

Thoughts? 

This would not interfere with the structure of the tournament, as I would chose someone who has not gone yet (and someone who did not get any votes in the suggestions thread). 

Like Kyoukai from Kingdom, or maybe Van Hohenheim.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 20, 2015)

I think it's on the part of the participants to vote him in. If people didn't care enough to vote him in seeing as he wasn't a pre-selected character; tough.


----------



## David (Mar 20, 2015)

If only there was a way of only having people who have read both series be able to vote 

But that's about impossible, so good job from the looks of it, Rob.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 21, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Plus I honestly don't think anyone gives a big enough shit to make dupes just to get an extra vote


You'd be surprised. We had plenty during KL's, even for more minor characters.


----------



## Rob (Mar 21, 2015)

@Nexus

You're right, actually. 

@David

Thanks man. And yea, that would be neat.


----------



## Beckman (Mar 21, 2015)

David said:


> If only there was a way of only having people who have read both series be able to vote
> 
> But that's about impossible, so good job from the looks of it, Rob.



You mean if one of my favorites came up against someone I didn't know I wouldn't be allowed to vote for him? Sounds like a horrible idea.

I might prefer the other after finding out more of him, but it's pretty damn unlikely.








Also, Rob. You really should ditch the loser bracket. Otherwise people will get bored and stop participating way before the tournament ends.


----------



## David (Mar 21, 2015)

Beckman said:


> You mean if one of my favorites came up against someone I didn't know I wouldn't be allowed to vote for him? Sounds like a horrible idea.
> 
> I might prefer the other after finding out more of him, but it's pretty damn unlikely.



It's not hard.  I love Bradley but refuse to vote for him because I haven't read/watched Samurai Champloo 

However, if Guts was losing to some no-named phaggot like Mello and I didn't read Death Note, I admit I'd feel some temptation.


----------



## Rain (Mar 21, 2015)

I just realized Johann from Monster is not among the participants...

NF shittasters strike again


----------



## Rob (Mar 21, 2015)

Rain said:


> I just realized Johann from Monster is not among the participants...
> 
> NF shittasters strike again.



I had a nominations thread up for a few days. 

You could have nominated him.


----------



## David (Mar 21, 2015)

Perhaps Johan could be wild-carded into the tournament 
Wild-carded along with Naruto. 

(making sure not to put them in the same sentence)

But if not, oh well the tourney looks fun no matter what


----------



## Rob (Mar 21, 2015)

I'd be willing to trade out two no-names that I personally put in there for Johan and DD, if that's cool with the participants


----------



## David (Mar 21, 2015)

On a second thought, it might be better not to do it because if it happens once or twice, people will keep asking for their favorite characters who were missed to be switched into the tournament late.


----------



## Rob (Mar 21, 2015)

Yea, but I'd obviously draw the line at one point. 

I mean, I'm pretty sure everyone can recognize Johan and DD as two really, really good characters from their own perspective series'. 

If some dude came in her bitching about how Sakura isn't in it, I'd tell them  to eat shit that it's just not going to happen.


----------



## David (Mar 21, 2015)

Sorry, who does DD stand for?  Doflamingo?


----------



## Rob (Mar 21, 2015)

Yes. Donquixote Doflamigno.


----------



## Beckman (Mar 21, 2015)

Trade in Johan, but leave Doffy.

There's already too many OP characters.


Or rather, if you add Doffy you should remove an OP character too.


----------



## David (Mar 21, 2015)

Trying to figure out who to remove for Johan.  How about Tobirama?


----------



## Beckman (Mar 21, 2015)

Could remove Zoro for the lulz.


----------



## David (Mar 21, 2015)

You're an evil man.


----------



## Rob (Mar 21, 2015)

Beckman said:


> Trade in Johan, but leave Doffy.
> 
> There's already too many OP characters.
> 
> ...


I was thinking this too, but I feel like all the OP ones are worthy, seeing as they are all top-of-the-chain characters, as far as popularity goes. 


David said:


> Trying to figure out who to remove for Johan.  How about Tobirama?


Nah, Tobi is regarded to be one of the few good Nardo characters. 


Beckman said:


> Could remove Zoro for the lulz.



This may be a good idea actually 


@Thread

I've never seen Gundam, but are there any of the 4 Gundam characters that aren't that popular that made it? 
I could also switch out that Shaman King kid. 

I mean, objectively speaking, which 2 characters could we go without? 

(Ones that haven' gotten a thread yet)


----------



## David (Mar 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 21, 2015)

No one should be placed in the tournament at this point. If you try to rationalize it as, "I'll just take away someone I chose; win-win" it's not fair because people may have voted for that character if they hadn't already been pre-selected, but because they were already in, they didn't. It also, marginally, takes away from you randomizing the R1 match-ups: you placing someone in the bracket for a "weaker" (purely subjective as that is) character skews the integrity you were attempting to achieve.

Another issue is I'm sure lots of people have stellar characters that were overlooked that didn't come in; why is Doflamingo, or Johan potentially a cut above?

People had the chance to vote; you yourself tried to make it as explicit as possible what the vote itself meant, and you gave the chance for people to augment the tallies of those that had already been voted for. If, in over 90-some-odd posts (discounting yours) people couldn't vote for Doflamingo, or someone else that they felt really needed an in, then that's too bad.


----------



## Rob (Mar 21, 2015)

All true. 

It is settled. 

We're going with what we got.


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 21, 2015)

What prompted the tournament style, rather than a scale based system?


----------



## Rob (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm doing a Bracket-Style because I feel that it fits better for characters from multiple series, and that it's more "fun."

I do think that 1-10 scales are better for single-series based tournaments though. 

And I understand that the Bracket-Style is flawed in a way, but I made it a double-elimination, so it sort of helps. 

Still flawed, but not as flawed.


----------



## Rob (Mar 22, 2015)

I put 4 new ones up. 

They are a few hours early. 

I will have the other 3 removed later.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 23, 2015)

The next few matches will be really hard to vote on. Really a couple of heavyweight matches in the first round already like Guts vs Whitebeard, Spike vs Vegeta, Hisoka vs Kira etc. Not to forget Kamina vs Griffith in round 2. 

This is indeed turning out to be quiet a fun tournament, Rob.


----------



## Rob (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks man 

But yea, some of these are going to get tough. 

But Guts has my vote


----------



## Kanki (Mar 23, 2015)

When is Tou/Renpa up Rolo


----------



## Badalight (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't consider any of those very hard. Hisoka vs. Kira maybe, but my vote is still on Kira. The thing is, even if Kira loses it's not like I'd be upset because Hisoka is still a boss. Those might even be considered the easiest matches because it's a win-win situation regardless of who comes out on top. When I see a shit character vs. a great one, those are much more worrisome.


----------



## Rob (Mar 23, 2015)

@Participants

Should I make a rule as far as what votes I count? 

I see some poster with barely any posts voting. Could be dupes or friends of vote-whorers. 

Perhaps I shouldn't allow votes for people who don't have at least 50 posts?


----------



## Badalight (Mar 23, 2015)

Just search the voter's post histories and see if they are advertising for a certain character out in the open. EX: I vote and then you look into my post history and notice in a convo thread I said "hey guys, go vote for Griffith!".

If it's just done through pms of course you can't catch it, but at least that's on a smaller scale and if people are really that desperate over a fucking forum poll well, sucks to be them.


----------



## Rob (Mar 24, 2015)

I mean, I can't really do much about that kind of stuff. 

If some dude with 2000 posts votes, I can't just deny it, no matter the reason. 

What I'm saying is, is that people with 50~ posts or less just seem really suspicious. 

Got some dude named Onni or some shit voting but he only has 30-some posts.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 24, 2015)

Doesn't even matter Itachi's gonna win.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't know; it's a really murky position you'd be putting yourself in. Some people just don't post, or are legitimate new members that would like to take part. The polls are now visible (which I think was a really good call) and dupes can be caught by the powers that be. Being too stringent may turn some people off.

With the vote begging example (going to other sub-forums and posting for votes), I don't think that's inherently a bad thing. Anyone can advertise and say "Hey come vote for so and so," but there is no gun to other posters' heads forcing them to do so; some may not vote, others may actually vote against the character being advertised because the person is being obnoxious or whatever. What it 100% does however, is bring attention to the tournament and advertise it as a whole, which is definitely a good thing. Maybe those people reached come back and vote for other names they recognize or take interest? Now, if people are going off forum or "buying" votes with reps, then, well we should probably just feel bad for them and how they choose to use their time on things that have no tangible impact on their lives...

You gotta let the small stuff (hopefully) balance itself out. A pristine tournament is the goal, but a fear of a few bad apples shouldn't make things too complicated.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't think it's much of a problem now. There are very few really close matches in the first round so one or two dupe votes don't usually decide it and even if it does there is still the loser bracket.

However, when the later rounds come around then there will only be heavy favorites left. If there are a one or two guys who coem across as possible dupes because of low postcount, it's still not much of a problem but when there are multiple low postcount people voting you might want to take a look. 

Maybe a minimum of 50 posts would be a good thing to have. 50 posts is easy to get so even new members can participate and you can't get 50 posts as a new member in 1 or 2 days without looking suspicious so it'd cancel out a few dupes at least.


----------



## Rob (Mar 24, 2015)

I'll keep both of those in mind. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 24, 2015)

Rob what do you think of releasing polls on alternating days? Like 2-3 one day, the same number the next, and so on and so forth? You could also start including 1 losers' bracket pairing per day so that doesn't drag along (unless you're set on randomizing that bracket). 

The polls stay open for the same amount of time, but it may allow things to move at a faster pace. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Gin (Mar 24, 2015)

BiNexus said:


> Rob what do you think of releasing polls on alternating days? Like 2-3 one day, the same number the next, and so on and so forth? You could also start including 1 losers' bracket pairing per day so that doesn't drag along (unless you're set on randomizing that bracket).
> 
> The polls stay open for the same amount of time, but it may allow things to move at a faster pace. Just a suggestion.


seconded

already suggested it a while back in fact

but seconding again


----------



## Rob (Mar 25, 2015)

My plan was to just go in order. 

And I personally like doing 4 threads every 2 days. 

I don't want to have more than 4 threads open at once (Today was an exception, since I said I'd have the former 4 removed by tonight), since the section will flood. 

I personally don't mind, but I don't want to piss off any mods, or having them think that I'm trying to do shit my way behind their back.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 26, 2015)

So are people going to keep track of their _scores_ ?

I think I'm 2-2 so far; two were for an eventual winner, other two lost.


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 26, 2015)

This is a bit late but I too noticed a few dupe votes in the previous matches

Not necessarily new accounts, but ones that haven't logged on in a while/posted just to vote. I dunno, seemed strange.


----------



## Rob (Mar 26, 2015)

Chuck said:


> So are people going to keep track of their _scores_ ?
> 
> I think I'm 2-2 so far; two were for an eventual winner, other two lost.


Well, you can check here! 




lol said:


> This is a bit late but I too noticed a few dupe votes in the previous matches
> 
> Not necessarily new accounts, but ones that haven't logged on in a while/posted just to vote. I dunno, seemed strange.



Yea, me too. 

Whenever I find someone suspicious, I let a mod know. 

That Knacki-guy (KIG? ) got banned. Will not count his votes.


----------



## Beckman (Mar 26, 2015)

9-6 in the ones I've voted in, not counting the current batch.


----------



## Rob (Mar 26, 2015)

10 of my characters won. 

I didn't vote in 2 or so threads. 

So, out of 14 threads. 

Not terrible.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 26, 2015)

I think I was 100% minus 1 before this round.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 26, 2015)

mine is 10-8


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 26, 2015)

8-10


----------



## Hamtaro (Mar 26, 2015)

BiNexus said:


> 8-10



Same for me.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 26, 2015)

7-3 so far, that's actually not that bad. With one semi-joke vote going to Urouge and one pity vote for Alphonse, the only one I seriously wanted to win out of the ones I've voted for that lost was Zabuza.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 26, 2015)

I might actually get a perfect round out of this one. Tou, Vash and Hisoka are all winning by a mile and Vino is currently only one vote behind


----------



## Rob (Mar 26, 2015)

Next batch is gonna' be up later tonight. 

This one's gonna' have some crazy match-ups.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 26, 2015)

This is the batch I've been waiting for


----------



## Zeno (Mar 26, 2015)

Alright
Posting Tournament predictions

some of them are pretty hopeful






better get payed for this


----------



## Rob (Mar 26, 2015)

I hope some of those predictions are wrong, tbh. 

Some seem probable though. 

Griffith vs. Kamina gonna' be crazy. 

And Killua > Guts? 

Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff. That's just plain wrong. 

Killua is dope as fuck tho


----------



## Zeno (Mar 26, 2015)

you think i'm happy about all of these


----------



## Rob (Mar 26, 2015)

Tfw I realized that R2 is going to be so much fucking harder than R1 (well, duh), and it'll just get harder from there 

Like... Netero vs. Danchou may just happen 

What do I even do?!


----------



## Morglay (Mar 26, 2015)

Glue some balls on and vote for Netero.


----------



## Rob (Mar 26, 2015)

Honestly, I'm like 100% sure I'd vote for Netero. 
But still, Danchou is love.

But then again, 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Beckman (Mar 26, 2015)

Zeno said:


> you think i'm happy about all of these



You do overrate HxHs popularity.

I don't see Killua beating Guts and I certainly don't see Illumi beating Askeladd.


----------



## Rob (Mar 26, 2015)

Guts > Illumi > Killua 

Not sure about Askeladd. Still gotta' read Vinland.


----------



## Zeno (Mar 26, 2015)

Beckman said:


> You do overrate HxHs popularity.
> 
> I don't see Killua beating Guts and I certainly don't see Illumi beating Askeladd.



how many people do you think read Vinland Saga versus those who adore illumi?


----------



## Rob (Mar 26, 2015)

Zeno said:


> how many people do you think real Vinland Saga versus those who adore Killua?



You'd actually be surprised dude. 

TMF had a similar tournament (far smaller though) and Askeladd was pwning. 

To be 100% fair though, this forum has more posters who are into mainstream stuff a lot more.


----------



## Gin (Mar 26, 2015)

Beckman said:


> You do overrate HxHs popularity.
> 
> I don't see Killua beating Guts and I certainly don't see Illumi beating Askeladd.


>Askeladd

literally who


----------



## Rob (Mar 26, 2015)

"I don't know him so he can't be popular "


----------



## Gin (Mar 26, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> "I don't know him so he can't be popular "


p much

and change your avy


----------



## Rob (Mar 26, 2015)

Ask me nicely and I'll think about it.


----------



## Gin (Mar 26, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> *Ask me nicely* and I'll think about it.


that was what the cute emote was for


----------



## Gin (Mar 26, 2015)

eat a bag of dicks


----------



## Beckman (Mar 26, 2015)

Zeno said:


> how many people do you think read Vinland Saga versus those who adore illumi?


Quite a few. Vinland is hardly an unknown manga and Askeladd is the by far most popular character in the series.



Hisοka said:


> >Askeladd
> 
> literally who


Askeladd, one of the best manga characters of all time.



And read Vinland already


----------



## Morglay (Mar 26, 2015)

Askeladd also goes by the name of God.


----------



## Gin (Mar 26, 2015)

Beckman said:


> Quite a few. Vinland is hardly an unknown manga and Askeladd is the by far most popular character in the series.


I guess anything can happen 

well, almost anything



Beckman said:


> Now to plan how to get an upset against Hisoka


----------



## Zeno (Mar 26, 2015)

hardly unknown
still not nearly as popular at hxh, espcially here


----------



## Beckman (Mar 26, 2015)

Hisοka said:


> well, almost anything


Dreamin' don't give it up Beckman 



Zeno said:


> hardly unknown
> still not nearly as popular at hxh, espcially here



It's not like he's facing Hisoka or sumthing.


----------



## Zeno (Mar 26, 2015)

hisoka
killua
illumi
netero

all have crazy huge fanbase


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 26, 2015)

There's no way Guts goes out in R1. Tbh he's a contender to take the whole thing.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 26, 2015)

Zeno said:


> Alright
> Posting Tournament predictions
> 
> some of them are pretty hopeful
> ...



killua > guts
lucifer > skull knight
kamina > griffith
zolo > zodd

 

**


----------



## Patrick (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm cringing so hard at Musashi not beating Iskandar.


----------



## Gin (Mar 26, 2015)

stomps errywhere


----------



## Rain (Mar 28, 2015)

That Guts...mother of all stomps..

Guts/Griffith/Musashi should win this whole thing. They're simply beyond everyone else. If Johann was nominated i would've included him as well.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 28, 2015)

Rain said:


> That Guts...mother of all stomps..
> 
> Guts/Griffith/Musashi should win this whole thing. They're simply beyond everyone else. If Johann was nominated i would've included him as well.



wait... >Johan didn't get nominated?

fuck me.


----------



## Rob (Mar 28, 2015)

New threads are up. 

And, top 3 stomps so far, 

Guts vs. Whitebeard (49-11)
Killua vs. Kenpachi (43-13)
Griffith vs. Alhponse (43-16)

Berserk going ham


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 28, 2015)

Sad part is that a fair portion of WB's votes were pity votes; would have been a bigger stomp.


----------



## Rob (Mar 28, 2015)

And Whitebeard is actually greatness 

Just had shit luck, tbh.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Mar 28, 2015)

I can't believe there's one Vagabond character and a Blade of the Immortal character who isn't even the main.

Sasuga, ShounenForums.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 28, 2015)

guts and griffisu are all the deep and mature characters you need


----------



## Badalight (Mar 29, 2015)

Rain said:


> That Guts...mother of all stomps..
> 
> Guts/Griffith/Musashi should win this whole thing. They're simply beyond everyone else. If Johann was nominated i would've included him as well.



I'd argue Joseph Joestar has a fair shot.


----------



## David (Mar 29, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _My opinion of JJBA_ 



My opinion of all the Jojos I've read about so far (up to Part 4, ages ago) was that they are are overrated to heaven to hell and back.  They, for the most part, consist of really buff, either one-dimensional or terribly cliche characters with no good background stories or emotional growth that is not horribly overused in fiction or has ever touched me.  Part 1 JJBA was more cliche than Dragonball, but didn't have humor to save it - it was flat-out hard to read but I pushed on anyways and read all of it.  Part 2 was the best of the first 4 parts with arguably the best fights, but was still incredibly Shonen-esque, just with really buff dudes everywhere, getting owned and a training arc.  The Part 3 main character was your average cold-hearted smart pretty boy fighter and there were some entertaining fights; the conclusion with Dio was memorable but can't really compare with Part 2 because rather than outwitting Dio, Jojo just received the same haxx power.  And he didn't even work for it.  Hooly shit, even Naruto worked for his powers.  But nope, Jotaro can get away with it because he's a man's man.  Part  4 I can hardly remember but once again there seemed to me no background story or character growth that touched me at all.  And there are these gay JJBA banners everywhere because NF appreciates manliness and they're the cool thing to do.  But that doesn't make JJBA good in my book.



Not that I'm right and others' opinions wrong, of course.  This is just my opinion, from what I read ages ago (so if you give specific examples from the manga to try contradicting me, I _probably_ won't get them, although others might).


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 29, 2015)

I do agree that the JJBA fandom is borderline toxic fandom, I still think the series is pretty good, but the fanbase does not like dissenting opinions.


----------



## David (Mar 29, 2015)

The reference to the colorful banners isn't really serious ("gay" meant literally gay, with no negative connotations lol) - it's more the idea that I feel there's some bandwagoning involved with its popularity.  Hell, it's not like the banners are toxic at all or like I can't see JJBA being entertaining and enjoyable (I certainly found some parts entertaining), but it's more the feeling I get when so many the repped-to-jesus-level and veteran members are always praising JJBA, and I think about the noobs who want to get into it like I thought I would when JJBA only started getting praise on NF.

So I guess I feel bad for the noobs who will - like myself - see all the praise by NF elites and vets about how JJBA is 10/10 and shits gold.  And I don't want them to feel weird, bad about their own taste, or like they should keep on reading if they don't enjoy it.  

So to noobs reading this: Don't bother reading JJBA Part 1, just read the JJBA Wikia if you want to and you won't miss anything at all important.  There's a reason no one talks about the Part 1 main character (Jonathan Joestar).  If you find that Part 2 and Part 3 aren't really your cup of tea or are only moderately enjoyable rather than "amazing," there's nothing wrong with you.  Your taste is just different from others'.


----------



## David (Mar 29, 2015)

Also just my opinion, like usual with my posts:

The idea of comparing Joseph Joestar to Guts, no offense - personality and development-wise (both of which I would think are important to people comparing fictional characters) - is like comparing a twig to a skyscraper-sized, moving sculpture exhibiting every emotion to its greatest extreme and human potential.

But Joseph is smarter, more buff, and _maybe_ people find him more epic, enjoyable, and/or entertaining (I personally do not).  And maybe I'm missing something else, or maybe I'm missing a lot.  Anyways, we'll see how it goes if it does happen.


----------



## Gin (Mar 29, 2015)

David said:


> *Spoiler*: _My opinion of JJBA_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





David said:


> The reference to the colorful banners isn't really serious ("gay" meant literally gay, with no negative connotations lol) - it's more the idea that I feel there's some bandwagoning involved with its popularity.  Hell, it's not like the banners are toxic at all or like I can't see JJBA being entertaining and enjoyable (I certainly found some parts entertaining), but it's more the feeling I get when so many the repped-to-jesus-level and veteran members are always praising JJBA, and I think about the noobs who want to get into it like I thought I would when JJBA only started getting praise on NF.
> 
> So I guess I feel bad for the noobs who will - like myself - see all the praise by NF elites and vets about how JJBA is 10/10 and shits gold.  And I don't want them to feel weird, bad about their own taste, or like they should keep on reading if they don't enjoy it.
> 
> So to noobs reading this: Don't bother reading JJBA Part 1, just read the JJBA Wikia if you want to and you won't miss anything at all important.  There's a reason no one talks about the Part 1 main character (Jonathan Joestar).  If you find that Part 2 and Part 3 aren't really your cup of tea or are only moderately enjoyable rather than "amazing," there's nothing wrong with you.  Your taste is just different from others'.





David said:


> Also just my opinion, like usual with my posts:
> 
> The idea of comparing Joseph Joestar to Guts, no offense - personality and development-wise (both of which I would think are important to people comparing fictional characters) - is like comparing a twig to a skyscraper-sized, moving sculpture exhibiting every emotion to its greatest extreme and human potential.
> 
> But Joseph is smarter, more buff, and _maybe_ people find him more epic, enjoyable, and/or entertaining (I personally do not).  And maybe I'm missing something else, or maybe I'm missing a lot.  Anyways, we'll see how it goes if it does happen.




srsly tho, some of your criticisms are on point, but this



> The idea of comparing Joseph Joestar to Guts, personality wise - is like comparing a twig to a skyscraper-sized, moving sculpture exhibiting every emotion to its greatest extreme and human potential.


is absurd

and read part 5 already


----------



## Badalight (Mar 29, 2015)

David said:


> *Spoiler*: _My opinion of JJBA_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



David, your opinion is perfectly valid and not everyone in the JJBA fandom is toxic. I think most of them are dealing with their somewhat underground series undergoing a GIGANTIC surge in popularity when the anime and game came out.

But I've personally been a fan ever since I played the dreamcast game back in like... 2001. Honestly when I read part 1 I was really confused and I didn't enjoy it very much. Part 2 was what changed everything though, and Joseph Joestar is like the most charismatic protag ever. It's a shame that part 2 is so short, but perhaps it's better that way. Every second he is on screen he's just entertaining as fuck. No one is going to argue that his development is on par with someone like Guts or Griffith, but at the end of the day he's just fun to watch and has provided some of my favorites fights in all of manga.

As for part 3, it's overhyped as hell, but that is what made Jojos popular. Part 3 was HUUUUGE in Japan and it was incredibly influential to shounen that came after it. There's a reason parts 1 and 2 were paced at 5-6 chapters an episode. Even Araki wanted to speed through them to get to the part 3 anime adaption. Now the pace has slowed down considerably to like 3 chaps an episode. If you ever feel the need though, I'd recommend watching the part 1 anime. It's 9 episodes and it changed a lot of people's opinions on part 1. I know a lot of people that dislike it, but the anime does a pretty good job of adapting the material and getting you to like the characters. But I think it's more than that.... when people read part 1 they don't really "get" Jojos. Going back to even re-read it with a new perspective will result in more enjoyment.

I also find part 5 to be straight up terrible at points (though good in others). It's not like jojos parts 1-8 are going to be good every step of the way. It's over 1,000 fucking chapters. There's not a single series in existence that could be good for that long every step of the way. OP is only at 600 chaps or so and it has plenty of terrible arcs. Just think about it like that. Jojos is neat because even if you dislike the cast or the story or whatever, you'll only have to wait 150 chapters before they're completely thrown out the window for new ones.

But your suggestion of skipping part 1 is retarded, and I do not recommend that in the slightest. While the parts of Jojos are mostly non-connected, part 1 is HUGE for setting up parts 2 and 3 and the rest of the series entirely. While it's one of my least favorite parts and may turn some people off the franchise entirely, it's too important to just skip.

And this is all coming from the resident Jojo fan whose been repping sets of it since joining in Feb 2007 and has gotten thousands of people into the franchise. Jojos is not immune to critcism (Just Joseph Joestar <3).


----------



## Rob (Mar 29, 2015)

David said:


> *Spoiler*: _My opinion of JJBA_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






David said:


> The reference to the colorful banners isn't really serious ("gay" meant literally gay, with no negative connotations lol) - it's more the idea that I feel there's some bandwagoning involved with its popularity.  Hell, it's not like the banners are toxic at all or like I can't see JJBA being entertaining and enjoyable (I certainly found some parts entertaining), but it's more the feeling I get when so many the repped-to-jesus-level and veteran members are always praising JJBA, and I think about the noobs who want to get into it like I thought I would when JJBA only started getting praise on NF.
> 
> So I guess I feel bad for the noobs who will - like myself - see all the praise by NF elites and vets about how JJBA is 10/10 and shits gold.  And I don't want them to feel weird, bad about their own taste, or like they should keep on reading if they don't enjoy it.
> 
> So to noobs reading this: Don't bother reading JJBA Part 1, just read the JJBA Wikia if you want to and you won't miss anything at all important.  There's a reason no one talks about the Part 1 main character (Jonathan Joestar).  If you find that Part 2 and Part 3 aren't really your cup of tea or are only moderately enjoyable rather than "amazing," there's nothing wrong with you.  Your taste is just different from others'.


This. So much this. 

I had to force myself through Part 1 and some of Part 2. 
I will say that the beginning of Part 1 hooked me, but then it turned to a pile of shit with all that stupid-ass Hamon-garbage and all the shitty characters. 
I've seen the anime up to the half-way point of Part 3 and can't say that I've ever been emotionally moved. 

Sure, there are some characters I really like (Wamuu, Polnareff, and Kakyoin) but there is very little Character Development, or emotion. 

I didn't hate it, but It is definitely not deserving of the praise it gets. 


David said:


> Also just my opinion, like usual with my posts:
> 
> The idea of comparing Joseph Joestar to Guts, no offense - personality and development-wise (both of which I would think are important to people comparing fictional characters) - is like comparing a twig to a skyscraper-sized, moving sculpture exhibiting every emotion to its greatest extreme and human potential.


People do this?
You're 100% right, tbh...


----------



## Patrick (Mar 29, 2015)

At the moment it looks like it will almost definitely be Guts to win it. Even someone like Whitebeard was utterly stomped. I see nobody outside of Joseph, Griffith and Hisoka even standing the slightest chance.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 29, 2015)

It will be Berserk, Jojos, or HXH.

Shoulda just made it a tourney with chars from those 3 series Rob. Skip the formalities.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 29, 2015)

Berserk will win anyway. Skip the formalities 

It was built up so much, there are as many plebs who have never read but just jumped the bandwagon, as people who did. If not more.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 29, 2015)

Patrick said:


> At the moment it looks like it will almost definitely be Guts to win it. Even someone like Whitebeard was utterly stomped. I see nobody outside of Joseph, Griffith and Hisoka even standing the slightest chance.



Agree with this, but I'd include Miyamoto Musashi in that company, Ouki from Kingdom (really) and depending on if the Kamina fans come out in force and he beats Griffith in the second round, him as well.

I can't wait for the R2 matches.


----------



## Rob (Mar 29, 2015)

Like... I totally wouldn't mind if my man Kiritsugu won the whole thing


----------



## Badalight (Mar 29, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Like... I totally wouldn't mind if my man Kiritsugu won the whole thing



Give up        .


----------



## Rob (Mar 29, 2015)

I know


----------



## Patrick (Mar 29, 2015)

BiNexus said:


> Agree with this, but I'd include Miyamoto Musashi in that company, Ouki from Kingdom (really) and depending on if the Kamina fans come out in force and he beats Griffith in the second round, him as well.
> 
> I can't wait for the R2 matches.



Even though I love Kamina he lacks the complexity to have a good shot so I didn't include him. Ouki and Musashi will definitely be among the highest ranked guys but I don't think they have a legit shot at beating Guts either.


----------



## Rob (Mar 29, 2015)

I wonder if mods would be up to the idea of making a skin for the Winner... 

Imagine a Guts-Forum-Skin....

Rep-Blocks replaced with the brand.... 

Damn


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 29, 2015)

We need another good dark skin; tired of only using KLK skin even though I don't like the actual anime.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 29, 2015)

Patrick said:


> Even though I love Kamina he lacks the complexity to have a good shot so I didn't include him. Ouki and Musashi will definitely be among the highest ranked guys but I don't think they have a legit shot at beating Guts either.



Not like complexity matters in a popularity contest, nor is it required to enjoy a character. Joseph Joestar (and a large portion of the JJBA cast) is sorely lacking in "complexity" yet they are all well loved characters. Same goes for Kamina. They're just entertaining and have a high amount of charisma when they're on screen.


----------



## Zeno (Mar 29, 2015)

JJBA tah besto


----------



## Badalight (Mar 29, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> I wonder if mods would be up to the idea of making a skin for the Winner...
> 
> Imagine a Guts-Forum-Skin....
> 
> ...



I'd be totally down for a Jojos skin. Shit would be beautiful.


----------



## Hamtaro (Mar 29, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> I wonder if mods would be up to the idea of making a skin for the Winner...
> 
> Imagine a Guts-Forum-Skin....
> 
> ...



That is an amazing idea actually. 

Hell, if the mods don't do it, I might make a custom skin and post it. 


...Depending on if I like the victor.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 29, 2015)

Joseph is actually quite the complex character but you seem like you're a bit biased against JJBA for some reason. He goes through a lot more development than Kamina.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 29, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> I wonder if mods would be up to the idea of making a skin for the Winner...
> 
> Imagine a Guts-Forum-Skin....
> 
> ...



Behelit would be a better choice than the brand


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 29, 2015)

Bikko said:


> Behelit would be a better choice than the brand


----------



## Badalight (Mar 29, 2015)

Patrick said:


> Joseph is actually quite the complex character but you seem like you're a bit biased against JJBA for some reason. He goes through a lot more development than Kamina.



Me? Biased against Jojos?


----------



## Succubus (Mar 29, 2015)

guts kage bunshin no jutsu? no thx.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 29, 2015)

Bikko said:


> guts kage bunshin no jutsu? no thx.


----------



## David (Mar 29, 2015)

Badalight said:


> David, your opinion is perfectly valid and not everyone in the JJBA fandom is toxic. I think most of them are dealing with their somewhat underground series undergoing a GIGANTIC surge in popularity when the anime and game came out.
> 
> But I've personally been a fan ever since I played the dreamcast game back in like... 2001. Honestly when I read part 1 I was really confused and I didn't enjoy it very much. Part 2 was what changed everything though, and Joseph Joestar is like the most charismatic protag ever. It's a shame that part 2 is so short, but perhaps it's better that way. Every second he is on screen he's just entertaining as fuck. No one is going to argue that his development is on par with someone like Guts or Griffith, but at the end of the day he's just fun to watch and has provided some of my favorites fights in all of manga.
> 
> ...



Very good post.  I can read this and think "Well here's someone who actually genuinely enjoys the series, rather than someone who has to in the slightest convince himself in the slightest that it's good."

I actually didn't think people enjoyed Part 1 because I've never really seen a purely Jonathan Joestar avatar.  I withdraw my statement about Part 1 then and I'll strike it out of my previous post.  It was even hypocritical of me to say to skip it since everyone has their own taste/opinion.  My bad.



Hisοka said:


> srsly tho, some of your criticisms are on point, but this
> 
> 
> is absurd
> ...



Just as I gave most of my thoughts about the JJBA series, I can completely accept your opinion of my shit taste 

Good replies in this thread in general - I was a little worried that my review of JJBA would turn the Jojo fandom and Berserk fandoms against each other.  I'm glad it doesn't seem like it will.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 30, 2015)

fyi Jojos and Berserk are like my 2 favorite manga behind Rookies. No h8.

David, part 1 is not popular in the slightest - I just mean that the anime gave people a new appreciation for it. I liked aspects of it while reading the manga (mostly Dio because god he was such a good asshole) but on the whole it was weird and disappointing. When I saw it via the anime 4 years later or whatever I enjoyed it much more. I find that on first reading/viewing most people dislike part 1, but on second reading/viewing people enjoy it much more. Like I said, I think it's due to people having a better understanding of the series as a whole.

And don't get me wrong, I will still call Jojos a "good" series, but it's not immune to criticism, nor is Berserk.


----------



## Hamtaro (Mar 30, 2015)

Shame there are no Ergo Proxy characters. Maybe next year.


----------



## Beckman (Mar 30, 2015)

4/4 this round


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 30, 2015)

All my votes won. Unexpected quality on NF.


----------



## Gin (Mar 30, 2015)

Beckman said:


> 4/4 this round


1/4

appalling


----------



## Succubus (Mar 30, 2015)

2/4 this round  

*Total:* 17-13


----------



## Gin (Mar 30, 2015)

14-10

better than expected tbh


----------



## Rob (Mar 30, 2015)

Update, 

1. New Threads will be up shortly. 
2. I'm not going to place the scores of the last 4 threads in the Bracket yet. There were a handfull of suspicious voters (very low-post count) so I'm having them looked at.


----------



## Zeno (Mar 30, 2015)

don't forget to cancel the tourney since kiri lost


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 30, 2015)

Toriko 

Itachi   , was never a fan of Feng Shen

Light 

Gilgamesh


----------



## Rob (Mar 30, 2015)

Zeno said:


> don't forget to cancel the tourney since kiri lost



I fucking know right


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2015)

Beckman said:


> 4/4 this round



5/6 cus Gin beat Luffy


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 30, 2015)

No fake votes on the Garp side

Two under 50 posters, and one that only joined 30th march with 0 posts on the Kiri side

 Garp won by an even larger margin






Two on Saitama side




One on Meruem




Three on Kisuke





None on Kurapika


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2015)

You actually researched that shit yourself?


----------



## Rob (Mar 30, 2015)

@Thread

I'm debating on nullifying Under-50 post counts votes... 

They seem far too damn suspicious, imo. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Beckman (Mar 30, 2015)

David said:


> 5/6 cus Gin beat Luffy



That wan't this round tho 


I'm on 17-8 counting the whole thing, provided that Rolo doesn't cheat Garp out of it .


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 30, 2015)

Well I recognise most posters here by name so I only clicked on ones I didn't recognise


----------



## Rob (Mar 30, 2015)

That's what I do, usually. 

I asked a mod to take a look at a few of them. She'll get back to me within the next few days. 

Until then, I'll keep the votes from the Bracket.


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2015)

lol said:


> Well I recognise most posters here by name so I only clicked on ones I didn't recognise



ahhh thought so alright



Beckman said:


> That wan't this round tho
> 
> 
> I'm on 17-8 counting the whole thing, provided that Rolo doesn't cheat Garp out of it .



Ah I only voted in Kurapika vs. Urahara last match because I didn't recognize both characters in any of the other polls.


----------



## Zeno (Mar 30, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> @Thread
> 
> I'm debating on nullifying Under-50 post counts votes...
> 
> ...



usually doesn't make a difference

case by case


----------



## Gin (Mar 30, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> @Thread
> 
> I'm debating on nullifying Under-50 post counts votes...
> 
> ...


there are actually a lot of these?

I recognize the vast majority of names in every poll


----------



## Rob (Mar 30, 2015)

There are like 3-5 regs with under 50, IIRC. 

They seem very dupish


----------



## Stannis (Mar 30, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> @Thread
> 
> I'm debating on nullifying Under-50 post counts votes...
> 
> ...



make that a 100


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2015)

Let's make it 300


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 30, 2015)

^ (use bro) please


----------



## Beckman (Mar 30, 2015)

aaaaa banned?


----------



## David (Mar 30, 2015)

THAT WAS NOT MY INTENT.


----------



## Rob (Mar 30, 2015)

I figured he was someone's dupe


----------



## Beckman (Mar 30, 2015)

A dupe from 2004?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 30, 2015)

David said:


> THAT WAS NOT MY INTENT.


We liked your idea and are applying bans to all those with under 300 posts.


----------



## Beckman (Mar 30, 2015)

Here lies aaaaa, esteemed member of the Library Lounge, stabbed in the back by David. 


R.I.P


----------



## Rob (Mar 30, 2015)

Vaatu, can you teach SrawLife8Hat how to joke around like that? He's too serious these days all the time


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 30, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Vaatu, can you teach SrawLife8Hat how to joke around like that? He's too serious these days all the time


 But people say this about me all the time.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 30, 2015)

so I was right



coz I have a high IQ


----------



## Rob (Mar 30, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> But people say this about me all the time.



Yes, but you actually just made a witty joke.


----------



## Beckman (Mar 30, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Yes, but you actually just made a witty joke.



Who said it was a joke?


----------



## Rob (Mar 30, 2015)

My top-notch deduction skills


----------



## Stannis (Mar 30, 2015)

oh well i guess the join date was just too suspicious


----------



## Zeno (Mar 31, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Vaatu, can you teach SrawLife8Hat how to joke around like that? He's too serious these days all the time



you're asking nesha

are you fucking high


----------



## Magician (Mar 31, 2015)

W-Why is there no Doflamingo?


----------



## LunarCoast (Mar 31, 2015)

*Looks at the list*
*Sees Fate/Zero*
*Sees Gilgamesh*

Good Game.

Thankfully it is a popularity contest wooo


----------



## Patrick (Mar 31, 2015)

Just saw I went 1/4 last round. NF pleb taste cconfirmed.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 31, 2015)

The fact there is no Trafalgar Law pretty much proves that my presence was missed greatly on NF One Piece fanbase.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 1, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> But people say this about me all the time.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 1, 2015)

Ugh, missed the character selection round. Woulda pushed for Johan (Monster) and Saito (Rurouni Kenshin).


----------



## Patrick (Apr 1, 2015)

Colonel Mustang vs Wu Geng will be a bitch. Both are personal favorites I'd really like to see make it very far in the tournament and one will be demoted to losers bracket after one round 

Oh and Rob update the damn bracket.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 1, 2015)

Patrick said:


> Colonel Mustang vs Wu Geng will be a bitch. Both are personal favorites I'd really like to see make it very far in the tournament and one will be demoted to losers bracket after one round
> 
> Oh and Rob update the damn bracket.



Last round had a lot of close matches with a lot of dupes, so he is figuring all that out.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 1, 2015)

New matches today.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 1, 2015)

3/4 this round I thought Toriko was gonna win  

R.I.P Toriko


----------



## Rob (Apr 1, 2015)

Alright, so a mod checked, and there were no dupes in the four matches before this last batch. 

In case of Proxy, I'm going to implement the 50 post-count rule. 

That being said, 
 Meruem (30) - Saitama (34) 
 Ban (21) - Pariston (31) 
 Garp (38) - Kiritsugu (34) 
 Urahara (39) - Kurapika (31) 

New threads will be up... probably today... But maybe not... 

My Bio-Homework has been begging me to do her


----------



## Badalight (Apr 1, 2015)

hxh haters...


----------



## Beckman (Apr 1, 2015)

Badalight said:


> hxh haters...







Pariston won

Meruem barely lost to an extremely liked character
Kurapika is a cunt


----------



## Badalight (Apr 1, 2015)

rip meruem tho


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 1, 2015)

Lol of course Toriko lost. 

None of their characters can really compare to most the characters here. Let's be honest here.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 1, 2015)

^ what's so funny about it? 

Toriko didn't get stomped, It was a very close match


----------



## Rob (Apr 1, 2015)

Alright everyone, the last 8 threads were added to the bracket. 

Votes were removed accordingly, but none of the match-winners changed. 

New threads will be up in 10-20 minutes.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 2, 2015)

So I'm 7-7 in total so far. 

I don't know how to interpret that. Average? Fence-sitter?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 2, 2015)

The outcome of the last round was a lot better. Though still not pleased with Levi beating Toriko. Toriko isn't some amazing character but at least he's not a shit like Levi.


----------



## Rain (Apr 3, 2015)

Kotomine


----------



## Rob (Apr 3, 2015)

New threads are up. 

The votes for the 4 threads I put up last week will be added to the bracket later tonight.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 3, 2015)

Based Rob


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 4, 2015)

I think that the consolation bracket is going to be as lot tougher to vote in for me. So many really great characters are in consolations already.


----------



## Rob (Apr 4, 2015)

Tfw some of the under-50-post-count guys actually seem legit 

But... 

Ugh...


----------



## Patrick (Apr 4, 2015)

Just let them take a masterclass from Rax and they'll have the 50 posts in a day.

Problem solved.


----------



## Rob (Apr 5, 2015)

Threads are gonna' be up a little early. I'll try to have the 38-42 closed by tonight. 

15 minutes guys.


----------



## Rob (Apr 5, 2015)

So, when I put the scores into the Bracket, I started omitting votes for people with <50 posts. 

Should I do this all the time, or only when the match is actually close?

Because if the score is 50-10, it really doesn't even matter...


----------



## Beckman (Apr 6, 2015)

Roƅbed said:


> So, when I put the scores into the Bracket, I started omitting votes for people with <50 posts.
> 
> Should I do this all the time, or only when the match is actually close?
> 
> Because if the score is 50-10, it really doesn't even matter...



Just do it where it's close, or if it seems very suspicious.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 6, 2015)

Roƅbed said:


> So, when I put the scores into the Bracket, I started omitting votes for people with <50 posts.
> 
> Should I do this all the time, or only when the match is actually close?
> 
> Because if the score is 50-10, it really doesn't even matter...



This will be significantly more work but if you do it, I'd say do it for all of them.

If you say it doesn't matter if the score is at 50-10, then you are giving dupe-makers a heads-up about how many they need to create before you give up checking for them. If you decide to go this route, I think you need to be suspicious of all usernames that you haven't checked or don't know at all.


----------



## Rob (Apr 6, 2015)

Right. Guess I'll omit them all. 

Just a shame. Some of the <50 post count guys seem legit, but it is what it is.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 6, 2015)

Rob that means none of your votes count


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 6, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Rob that means none of your votes count



My sides. You killed them.
_Shame_ on you.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 6, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Rob that means none of your votes count



.


----------



## Rob (Apr 6, 2015)

God dammit Bada


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 6, 2015)

Just give your account info to Rax and you'll have your 50 posts within minutes.


----------



## Rob (Apr 6, 2015)

So I'm searching for pictures for the next batch and I come across "Senketsu" from Kill la Kill... 

What the hell is this thing? 

About to just switch this piece of shit out for Johan Liebert


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 6, 2015)

Do it.

Johan will actually get votes from the Monster crowd and could be a big contender. Much more interesting.


----------



## Magician (Apr 6, 2015)

Calling Senketsu a piece of shit.


----------



## Rob (Apr 6, 2015)

Like... this thing is literally a fucking jacket... 

Ugh. 

That's like me nominating the Going Merry or Thousand Sunny from One Piece...


----------



## Magician (Apr 6, 2015)

Except he's a conscious jacket with character and personality.


----------



## Rob (Apr 6, 2015)

But.... Ugh


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 6, 2015)

Magician said:


> Except he's a conscious jacket with character and personality.



Who gives a shit. He will literally make no difference to this tournament, whereas Johan is a top-ten contender.

Plus, what do Monster fans have to vote for? KLK fans already have their two heroines. To be quite honest, having a tournament without including one of the most well-loved characters from a seinen classic is bullshit. Especially with the horde of shounen characters we've got going on.


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 6, 2015)

You should remove all of that KLK garbage and add Johan, Tenma and Anna instead.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Apr 6, 2015)

If you want to prove once and for all that you're no longer the boy who'd get upset at Knife-Mihawk threads, but a true deep and mature seinen-reading individual, you'll do this Rob-kun.


----------



## Rob (Apr 6, 2015)

I feel like I'll get a lot of heat for making an abrupt change like that 


I have till' tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 6, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> So I'm searching for pictures for the next batch and I come across "Senketsu" from Kill la Kill...
> 
> What the hell is this thing?
> 
> About to just switch this piece of shit out for Johan Liebert





Roƅ said:


> I feel like I'll get a lot of heat for making an abrupt change like that


----------



## Rob (Apr 6, 2015)

Yea, but it's a fucking Jacket 

And I would have added Johan to my main list had I thought of Monster.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 6, 2015)

Whitebeard said:


> You should remove all of that KLK garbage and add Johan, Tenma and Anna instead.



Easy there or their fanboys would go wild on you. 

Im surprised Ed vs Raoh is a stomp.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 7, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Yea, but it's a fucking Jacket
> 
> And I would have added Johan to my main list had I thought of Monster.


_Senketsu is a character, just because he's a jacket doesn't mean he can't be popular. That's racist.  

Seriously though, you shouldn't go changing things on a whim. You set rules when you made this tournament, people nominated the characters, Senketsu was nominated, and you shouldn't remove characters for characters you personally like no matter how good you think they are. _


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 7, 2015)

Rob you do whatever the fuck you want, this is your tourney


----------



## Tenma (Apr 7, 2015)

Whitebeard said:


> You should remove all of that KLK garbage and add Johan, Tenma and Anna instead.



Totally this.

At least get rid of that damn jacket.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't think it's a good idea to swap out anyone, even if I do agree that jacket has nothing to do in this tournament. There was a voting period and these are the ones that made it. 

Maybe have some honorary championship round of Johan vs the winner of the tournament but I feel like it's just too late to swap people around. And I really don't want Gintoki to lose in the first round.


----------



## Stannis (Apr 7, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> So I'm searching for pictures for the next batch and I come across "Senketsu" from Kill la Kill...
> 
> What the hell is this thing?
> 
> About to just switch this piece of shit out for Johan Liebert



do it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Rob (Apr 7, 2015)

**


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 7, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Yea, but it's a fucking Jacket
> 
> And I would have added Johan to my main list had I thought of Monster.



He's just a jacket the same way the EVAs were just pieces of metal, that doesn't make it any less noteworthy. And most of the time he isn't even a jacket, but you haven't even seen the show so how would you know? 

Some examples of when he isn't a jacket.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rob (Apr 7, 2015)

**


----------



## Gin (Apr 7, 2015)

why is this bothering you so much rolo 

there are probably far better replacements but being a 'jacket' isn't really the problem


----------



## Rob (Apr 7, 2015)

Because I know for a fact some people will consider it damn-near immoral if I do that shit, knowing NF. 

"Corrupt tournament"


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 7, 2015)

Well if you do anything besides manage the tournament and start breaking your own rules just because you are in the position to do so, than it's no longer a community popularity tournament, it just becomes your own tournament that we happen to be allowed involvement in. And I wouldn't participate in that off of principle, I'm not saying it's evil or anything, it's just misleading and not something I would care to be involved in.


----------



## Rob (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes, and I'm worried you wouldn't be the only one


----------



## Gin (Apr 7, 2015)

i don't think anyone (besides the one or two people who nominated him) will miss senketsu 

do what ya like, the 'corruption' ship already sailed with urouge's loss tbf


----------



## Rob (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeaaaaaaaa, but


----------



## Gin (Apr 7, 2015)

add gyro zeppeli :3


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 7, 2015)

Hisοka said:


> i don't think anyone (besides the one or two people who nominated him) will miss senketsu
> 
> do what ya like, the 'corruption' ship already sailed with urouge's loss tbf



I won't miss really miss Senketsu myself, he will be knocked out fast probably. I just wouldn't appreciate the double standard on the matter.


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 7, 2015)

HamSloth said:


> I just wouldn't appreciate the double standard on the matter.



Nah, you're just trying to be an edgy mongrel. Judging by all these posts on the matter, the only reason why people want to keep that shitty jacket in the tournament is because they don't want the nomination list to change (or because they have no clue who Johan Liebert is, shame on them). Replacing a minor turd from a shitty anime that has already two representatives with one of the most iconic and popular Seinen characters causes no harm to the continuation of this tournament.

Come, give me a reason other than "#muhcorruption" why we shouldn't just replace Senketsu (who wouldn't get far in this tournament anyway) with Johan. Why not make a voting thread for it; the jacket vs Johan? If the nomination list truly represents this community's favourite characters it would mean that Senketsu would win, right?


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 7, 2015)

Actually, why don't we just make a preliminary with all the characters who had been suggested multiple times after the limit was reached.

I have no problem with Johan, no special attachment to Senketsu, and no complain for "corruption". I just prefer popular opinion to dictate the results in a popularity contest, not Rob Or a handful of posters saying how great Johan is. If it becomes anything but a popularity contest, I simply won't invest any more time into it in the future.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 7, 2015)

Whitebeard said:


> Why not make a voting thread for it; the jacket vs Johan? If the nomination list truly represents this community's favourite characters it would mean that Senketsu would win, right?



_I personally would be fine with that, as it keeps with the spirit of the popularity contest. Its better than Rob unilaterally deciding to remove a character who was nominated based on the suggestions of a few posters. _


----------



## Patrick (Apr 7, 2015)

If it really bothers you to no end, a preliminary between the jacket and Johan might actually be a reasonable idea.


----------



## Rain (Apr 7, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Because I know for a fact some people will consider it damn-near immoral if I do that shit, knowing NF.
> 
> "Corrupt tournament"



Do it in the name of Quality.

If Johan enters this tournament say goodbye to your favorites unless they are Guts or Griffith.


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 7, 2015)

HamSloth said:


> Actually, why don't we just make a preliminary with all the characters who had been suggested multiple times after the limit was reached.
> 
> I have no problem with Johan, no special attachment to Senketsu, and no complain for "corruption". I just prefer popular opinion to dictate the results in a popularity contest, not Rob Or a handful of posters saying how great Johan is. If it becomes anything but a popularity contest, I simply won't invest any more time into it in the future.



Revised     .


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 7, 2015)

Whitebeard said:


> Nah, you're just trying to be an edgy mongrel. Judging by all these posts on the matter, the only reason why people want to keep that shitty jacket in the tournament is because they don't want the nomination list to change (or because they have no clue who Johan Liebert is, shame on them). Replacing a minor turd from a shitty anime that has already two representatives with one of the most iconic and popular Seinen characters causes no harm to the continuation of this tournament.
> 
> Come, give me a reason other than "#muhcorruption" why we shouldn't just replace Senketsu (who wouldn't get far in this tournament anyway) with Johan. Why not make a voting thread for it; the jacket vs Johan? If the nomination list truly represents this community's favourite characters it would mean that Senketsu would win, right?



Nah, you're just trying to be an edgy mongrel. Judging by all these posts on the matter, the only reason why people want to add characters into the tournament is because have their own self-righteous opinion on the matter (or because they have no idea how tournaments are run, shame on them). Replacing a minor turd from a shitty anime that has already two representatives with one of the most iconic and popular Seinen characters who didn't get voted in despite being iconic and popular makes no sense to the continuation of this tournament.

Come, give me a reason other than "#muhopinion" why we should just replace Senketsu (who wouldn't get far in this tournament anyway) with Johan. Why not make a voting thread for it, after the fact; the jacket vs Johan? If the nomination list truly represents this community's favourite characters it would mean that Senketsu would win, right, and I sorely want to make sure it's my character over some shitty jacket.

Couldn't resist; the vitriol was staggering.


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh? You wanna have a go, huh?



BiNexus said:


> the only reason why people want to add characters into the tournament is because have their own self-righteous opinion on the matter


That's what this tournament is about, opinions. And I'm telling you that given the choice, that Johan would be the more popular and more deserving one of the two (even democratically). You knobhead. 



BiNexus said:


> who didn't get voted in despite being iconic and popular


I'm (and I'm not the only one) challenging that, I didn't even get to vote (Didn't know that this tournament was even going on). Like I said, make a poll with the jacket and Johan, if Johan isn't as popular and iconic as I claim, that non-character Senketsu will win. No harm done.



BiNexus said:


> Come, give me a reason other than "#muhopinion"


Lots of people either didn't get to vote. How's that?

According to Rob, the jacket only got like two votes. There are already more than two people here vouching for him to be replaced by Johan. 



BiNexus said:


> and I sorely want to make sure it's my character over some shitty jacket.


Sure thing, to hell with that jacket.



BiNexus said:


> Couldn't resist; the vitriol was staggering.


You added nothing to this discussion, gtfo.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 7, 2015)

Whitebeard said:


> if Johan isn't as popular and iconic as I claim, that non-character Senketsu will win.



_You can think he's a shitty character all you want, that's your rightful opinion, but calling him not a character at all because he's a jacket is factually incorrect. _


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 7, 2015)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _You can think he's a shitty character all you want, that's your rightful opinion, but calling him not a character at all because he's a jacket is factually incorrect. _



That's called an exaggeration. But yeah compared to someone who got the characterization and story that Johan got, that jacket is basically a non-character anyway so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 7, 2015)

Whitebeard said:


> Oh? You wanna have a go, huh?



A go shall be had, sure.




> That's what this tournament is about, opinions. And I'm telling you that given the choice, that Johan would be the more popular and more deserving one of the two (even democratically). You knobhead.



And I'll maintain that it doesn't simply stop at Johan. It includes every character that has been suggested _and_ you would have to allow time for others to identify other characters deserving of a nomination. The opinions of the few (you et al) do not simply override those of many. If it's truly going to be fair, it can't simply be open to only Johan, DD, etc. given time, people would come up with others that they believe are equally deserving of a spot, and vote (yes democratically). You come across self-righteous and horribly highly opinionated if you think Johan and Johan alone deserves a spot. 




> I'm (and I'm not the only one) challenging that, I didn't even get to vote (Didn't know that this tournament was even going on). Like I said, make a poll with the jacket and Johan, if Johan isn't as popular and iconic as I claim, that non-character Senketsu will win. No harm done.
> 
> 
> Lots of people either didn't get to vote. How's that?



I'll handle these two in one. The next round starts in a few hours. Are you going to maintain that it would be fair to have a snap poll for a few hours, so that your character can be put in? Do you not see how impossibly, blatantly skewed that could and would be? Not to mention, it's no longer an 'even' or neutral playing field for a vote; especially for people that aren't familiar with both series. We've got a highly opinionated crowd disparaging a "lesser character" going up against the "tip top of the Seinen ladder" at every possible opportunity, and we're expected to have a fair vote free of bias? The original vote was unassuming, and carried no weight or pressure with how to vote; people simply voted for 10 characters they liked, no more no less. 



> According to Rob, the jacket only got like two votes. There are already more than two people here vouching for him to be replaced by Johan.



But you're saying that Monster is iconic and popular; surely, if it maintained that reputation amongst even a 1/3 of the people that voted initially, much more than 2, discounting yours and the people that have piqued up recently, would have voted for him. Do you not see the conundrum you've placed yourself in? Are you opposed to logic? 

This is the equivalent of a group of rowdy individuals coming in and demanding things be run a certain way, even though the chance was there to vote, and advertisement was given. Sometimes in life _you don't get what you want, and you miss out on stuff_. If at every juncture you were able to have a re-do, just cause, it would not be realistic.  




> Sure thing, to hell with that jacket.
> 
> 
> You added nothing to this discussion, gtfo.



And neither did you.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 7, 2015)

4/4 this round 

overall 28-18.


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 7, 2015)

BiNexus said:


> you come across self-righteous and horribly highly opinionated if you think Johan and Johan alone deserves a spot.


You're attempting to get me at double-standards and arguing about stuff I haven't even said. Does Johan and Johan alone deserve a spot instead of Senketsu? Never said that, if there's discussion (or popular support for) in this thread for a character that should be in this tournament rather than character X, I can't see why not. There are a bunch of people that I find more deserving than more than half of the tournament's list but aren't in it and there are even a few that I find more deserving than say Johan himself but if there isn't enough support for those characters to be in this tournament, so be it.



BiNexus said:


> The next round starts in a few hours. Are you going to maintain that it would be fair to have a snap poll for a few hours, so that your character can be put in? Do you not see how impossibly, blatantly skewed that could and would be? Not to mention, it's no longer an 'even' or neutral playing field for a vote; especially for people that aren't familiar with both series. We've got a highly opinionated crowd disparaging a "lesser character" going up against the "tip top of the Seinen ladder" at every possible opportunity, and we're expected to have a fair vote free of bias? The original vote was unassuming, and carried no weight or pressure with how to vote; people simply voted for 10 characters they liked, no more no less.


Postpone it if push comes to shove. That wasn't really hard to come up with, was it? The original vote had one problem, many people didn't get to vote (either they were too late or hadn't heard that a tournament was going on). If a character gets quite a bit of support (even from the tournament host himself who said he completely forgot about Johan and would've put him in his original list), I don't see any reason why we couldn't replace character X with one that's ultimately more popular, regardless of the original votes.



BiNexus said:


> But you're saying that Monster is iconic and popular; surely, if it maintained that reputation amongst even a 1/3 of the people that voted initially, much more than 2, discounting yours and the people that have piqued up recently, would have voted for him. Do you not see the conundrum you've placed yourself in? Are you opposed to logic?


Monster ended years ago, KLK is still in recent memory. How is it that impossible that there are many people that either _a) Forgot to place Johan in their list_ _b) Were too late to vote_? If I'm wrong, there won't be any change to the tournament anyway.



BiNexus said:


> Sometimes in life _you don't get what you want, and you miss out on stuff_. If at every juncture you were able to have a re-do just cause is not realistic.


A poor attempt at philosophy. Sometimes you can, there's no reason why we can't change anything here if it turns out that A, despite the original votes, turns out to be less popular than B.



BiNexus said:


> And neither did you.


I did, someone had to shut down that lame attempt to derail what the original discussion was all about by trying to pseudo-villainize one side of the discussion.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 7, 2015)

Whitebeard said:


> You're attempting to get me at double-standards and arguing about stuff I haven't even said. Does Johan and Johan alone deserve a spot instead of Senketsu? Never said that, if there's discussion (or popular support for) in this thread for a character that should be in this tournament rather than character X, I can't see why not. There are a bunch of people that I find more deserving than more than half of the tournament's list but aren't in it and there are even a few that I find more deserving than say Johan himself but if there isn't enough support for those characters to be in this tournament, so be it.



I'll concede that was an unfair assumption, but the way you latched on to, and have consistently been pushing for Johan (and only him) relays that sentiment. 

There's discussion for a character to be put on, but in most discussions, as I'm sure you're aware, there are those that don't share your same opinions. I'm of one of those unlike, or contrary opinions. Don't get me wrong; I'm not inherently against the voting in of a character as long as it's done properly. In so doing, however....



> Postpone it if push comes to shove. That wasn't really hard to come up with, was it? The original vote had one problem, many people didn't get to vote (either they were too late or hadn't heard that a tournament was going on). If a character gets quite a bit of support (even from the tournament host himself who said he completely forgot about Johan and would've put him in his original list), I don't see any reason why we couldn't replace character X with one that's ultimately more popular, regardless of the original votes.



...you have to postpone it. I deliberately left it out in my initial post. To make sure the vote is carried out fairly for all those that didn't get a chance to vote, but will now like to suggest a character, time and care should be placed. You're adding on excess time on something that looks to drag on and on, and will probably lose the interest of people due to its size. What stops a vote to be called again after these next round of votes? This may be preaching to the slippery slope fallacy, but it is something that needs to be considered. I doubt many people would be interested in doing another vote, but if a vocal minority comes out again, their claims will be just as valid as those now.



> Monster ended years ago, KLK is still in recent memory. How is it that impossible that there are many people that either _a) Forgot to place Johan in their list_ _b) Were too late to vote_? If I'm wrong, there won't be any change to the tournament anyway.



Fist of the North Star ended decades ago; it got characters in. The same case applies for YuyuHakusho, the original Gundam, Rurouni Kenshin, etc. Those all predate Monster. Even if you were to say they run in different spheres, it makes no sense that no votes (? Rob pls clarify) or, at the very least, less than 2 votes were entered for it.



> A poor attempt at philosophy. Sometimes you can, there's no reason why we can't change anything here if it turns out that A, despite the original votes, turns out to be less popular than B.



Not simply philosophy, or pontification (my addition obviously, not yours) on my part. I was simply stating a fact of life. You can choose to accept it in this situation, or not. That's entirely your prerogative. It doesn't change the validity of my statement: time was given, advertisement was there.

To give an example, it would be like calling for a re-vote of one of the close match-ups because you didn't have time to originally vote, or you forgot to vote, or because an 'inferior' character won. I sincerely doubt anyone is entertaining that option, and I feel similar cases should apply here.




> I did, someone had to shut down that lame attempt to derail what the original discussion was all about by trying to pseudo-villainize one side of the discussion.



And I, on my own merit, decided to combat vitriol loosely veiled in humor with some humor of my own. I'm sorry you didn't find it funny; others did. 

This will be my last post responding to you. I have no intent of running around in circles with someone ad infinitum; you can take the last word if you so wish.


----------



## Rob (Apr 7, 2015)

Nexus always seems to know what to do. 

I'm not reading those shitty TL;DR's, so, Nexus, bro, keep Senketsu or make a Senketsu vs. Johan thread as an exception?


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm not going to take that decision on myself rob-kun. You should read them, we both made good points. You, and the thread need to decide what to do.


----------



## Rob (Apr 7, 2015)

I say the vs. thread-exception is a good idea. 

Had I thought of Monster when making this tournament, I would have put him in the initial list to begin with. 

And a good amount of characters only got 1 vote, so I picked them randomly anyway.


----------



## Brian (Apr 7, 2015)

While we're on the subject Simon is basically a Kamina 2.0 and not a character of his own, can we swap him out for someone else

I forgot to nominate a couple of ppl


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 7, 2015)

Brian said:


> While we're on the subject Simon is basically a Kamina 2.0 and not a character of his own, can we swap him out for someone else
> 
> I forgot to nominate a couple of ppl



Go back to bed Rossiu.


----------



## Rob (Apr 7, 2015)

Not swapping Simon. 

He already had a match.


----------



## Gin (Apr 7, 2015)

just put the new threads up already rolo

johan or jacket-kun, idc, chop chop tho


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 7, 2015)

So were you going to do Senketsu vs. just Johan, or did you plan on including others who received multiple nominations to run off as well.

Because if it's just Johan, only people who are pitching a fit over nominations are being rewarded. But I don't feel like pitching a fit, I'd rather just not participate in the tournament than actually moan or beg about it.


----------



## Rob (Apr 7, 2015)

Plus I honestly feel like 95% of voters didn't even know that Senketsu was in there until I posted my thoughts on some shitty jacket.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 7, 2015)

All this senketsu hate, you guys are truly pigs in human clothing.


----------



## Gin (Apr 7, 2015)

gamagoori would have been a stronger candidate tbf


----------



## Brian (Apr 7, 2015)

Surprised Ragyo isn't in there


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 7, 2015)

BiNexus said:


> This will be my last post responding to you. I have no intent of running around in circles with someone ad infinitum; you can take the last word if you so wish.


What an anticlimatic cop-out. 



BiNexus said:


> I'll concede that was an unfair assumption, but the way you latched on to, and have consistently been pushing for Johan (and only him) relays that sentiment.


But an unfair assumption regardless, I never said anything about Johan being the only one deserving to be the replacement of one of the minor candidates in this tournament. That's all there really is to it.



BiNexus said:


> What stops a vote to be called again after these next round of votes?


Absolutely nothing. But something like that will only happen _*if*_ another character gets this much support when placed against say another candidate that only got like two votes. If there is enough merit to replace X with Y, then there's no reason not to.



BiNexus said:


> Fist of the North Star ended decades ago; it got characters in. The same case applies for YuyuHakusho, the original Gundam, Rurouni Kenshin, etc. Those all predate Monster. Even if you were to say they run in different spheres, it makes no sense that no votes (? Rob pls clarify) or, at the very least, less than 2 votes were entered for it.


Well...



> And a good amount of characters only got 1 vote, so I picked them randomly anyway.



Again, *if* a character that wasn't picked in the preliminary thread and gets enough support here (admittedly, it's hard to put a number on "enough support"), replacing the character with a more popular character will only make the tournament more interesting.



BiNexus said:


> I was simply stating a fact of life.


Which is utterly irrelevant in this case. This is a popularity contest on a forum, not presidential elections. Sometimes you can't just change things, but that means that you sometimes can. Was there enough advertisement? I don't know, I certainly didn't know about this tournament.



BiNexus said:


> To give an example, it would be like calling for a re-vote of one of the close match-ups because you didn't have time to originally vote, or you forgot to vote, or because an 'inferior' character won. I sincerely doubt anyone is entertaining that option, and I feel similar cases should apply here.


We're not exactly re-voting a close match, like Rob said there are many characters with one vote that were chosen randomly. Judging from the posts back in that thread and the amount of votes that were cast in the recent polls, a lot more people are following this tournament if that counts for something, ergo more people know of it now. If a character with a single vote got in the tournament, then why not Johan who has like at least 5 votes from the people who posted here?


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 7, 2015)

Hisοka said:


> gamagoori would have been a stronger candidate tbf



this 



Brian said:


> Surprised Ragyo isn't in there



and this


----------



## Gin (Apr 7, 2015)

mfw just realized haruko from flcl isn't on the list

what madness is this

yup, time to ditch the shitty jacket


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 7, 2015)

How many eps is FLCL? I've been meaning to watch it.


----------



## Rob (Apr 7, 2015)

This is what I'm waiting for before I post new threads. 

Shit-Jacket is in the next batch 

Decisions decisions. 

Because if I switch it out for Johan, people could make the arguments: 
-Why don't other non-tournament characters get the chance?
-Why wasn't another character who initially had one vote switched out?


----------



## Gin (Apr 7, 2015)

HamSloth said:


> How many eps is FLCL? I've been meaning to watch it.


only 6

make a day of it


----------



## Veggie (Apr 7, 2015)

I missed an entire round


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 7, 2015)

Hisοka said:


> only 6
> 
> make a day of it



I'll probably do that this week.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 7, 2015)

Senketsu is a fine character Rob. Shut the fuck up. Is he as good as Johan? No, but there are worse characters than Senketsu in the tournament so I don't know why you're tripping balls here. You let a fucking gundam seed character in.

Stop bein a pussy

Tho if you want to replace Senketsu with Gamagoori, that's coo


----------



## Badalight (Apr 7, 2015)

Like if you make an exception here, might as well make exceptions everywhere. There's a ton of more deserving characters than some of the ones that got nominated. You are making this far too difficult on yourself. No exceptions. Not a single fucking person nominated Johan, or else he'd be in here.

The fact that you're even considering it is mind boggling.


----------



## Rob (Apr 7, 2015)

The fact that you think Senketsu is a fine character just means it has to be horse-shit. 

But I kept it. 

It's only fair.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 7, 2015)

Wait, did you not watch KlK or did you drop it? Senketsu was easily the best character in the series next to Satsuki. Gamagoori is close.


----------



## Firo (Apr 7, 2015)

Rob, you left out  the sadist Sougo Okita (Gintama)?


----------



## Rob (Apr 7, 2015)

No one nominated


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 7, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Wait, did you not watch KlK or did you drop it? Senketsu was easily the best character in the series next to Satsuki. Gamagoori is close.



Gama and Satsuki were 1 dimensional for the most part but damn they were likable.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 7, 2015)

HamSloth said:


> Gama and Satsuki were 1 dimensional for the most part but damn they were likable.



Of course they were, the only person unlikable was the datafaggot, all the KlK characters were pretty entertaining, Senketsu just happened to be one of the best.


----------



## Rob (Apr 7, 2015)

Not gonna' lie, this has to be the most unexciting batch 

Thursday tho


----------



## Gin (Apr 7, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Thursday tho


>one piece
>one piece
>one piece


----------



## Rob (Apr 7, 2015)

Bitch, you even said you like Shanks, so I don't want to hear it. 

And Kizaru is up too. You literally can't dislike him.


----------



## Gin (Apr 7, 2015)

never said i didn't like them

just not really on the edge of my seat for the outcome

and iirc they'll both pass through pretty easily anyway =/


----------



## Rob (Apr 7, 2015)

Still more exiting to see, imo


----------



## Badalight (Apr 7, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> The fact that you think Senketsu is a fine character just means it has to be horse-shit.
> 
> But I kept it.
> 
> It's only fair.



So all of the Berserk and HXH characters I like are shit?

Rob, you make no sense. I'm not the one judging characters that I know nothing about.


----------



## Magician (Apr 7, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Rob, you make no sense. I'm not the one judging characters that I know nothing about.


----------



## Blue (Apr 7, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> So I'm searching for pictures for the next batch and I come across "Senketsu" from Kill la Kill...
> 
> What the hell is this thing?
> 
> About to just switch this piece of shit out for Johan Liebert



Johan's a boss but I'm shaking my head so hard I have whiplash but I can't stop.


----------



## Blue (Apr 7, 2015)

Also if you're one of those people who actually care about rep, sorry for the neg.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 7, 2015)

it's ok daninki I am defending our dead friend


----------



## Rob (Apr 7, 2015)

Blue said:


> Johan's a boss but I'm shaking my head so hard I have whiplash but I can't stop.





Blue said:


> Also if you're one of those people who actually care about rep, sorry for the neg.



 **


----------



## Satsuki (Apr 7, 2015)

Don't even think about replacing Senketsu


----------



## Rob (Apr 7, 2015)

I decided to keep Senketsu already


----------



## Badalight (Apr 7, 2015)

blue should rep me to make up for the 14 people that negged me for saying senketsu should stay in


----------



## Rob (Apr 7, 2015)

D-Did you actually get negged 14 times or do you just want big-boy rep-wieners in your CP? 

If it's the former, g'damn.


----------



## Gin (Apr 7, 2015)

Badalight said:


> blue should rep me to make up for the 14 people that negged me for saying senketsu should stay in


will rep if you post a screenshot


----------



## Badalight (Apr 8, 2015)

this is ur fault rob


----------



## Rob (Apr 8, 2015)

"Oh no!" ~Joseph Joestar


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 8, 2015)

;love           rob


----------



## Morglay (Apr 8, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> No one nominated



No one nominated because the thread was up for a couple of hours at most so no one got chance to see it.

(I assume nominating was the thread after posting your own favourites.)


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2015)

_Its a damn shame that Reinhard went up against a JJBA character first round. Well, at least Yang Wen-Li advanced. _


----------



## Rob (Apr 8, 2015)

@Morglay

Try 5 days.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 8, 2015)

So Rob. Where are Melodias, Law, and Saito at?


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 8, 2015)

Morglay said:


> No one nominated because the thread was up for a couple of hours at most so no one got chance to see it.
> 
> (I assume nominating was the thread after posting your own favourites.)



Posting your own favourites, or at least 10 you liked, _was_ the nomination thread.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 8, 2015)

Ohh, was there another thread after that though? Between the nominations and this voting system I mean.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah there were nominations and then a voting round.


----------



## Rob (Apr 9, 2015)

Ugh, my mind is always flip-flopping on keeping the <50 post count votes. 

I mean, that ninex guy seems legit for the most part, so it kind of sucks  

As does 'Onni' or whatever. 

That rborges guy tho


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 9, 2015)

Rob you're a great guy and you're doing your best to make this a success (and it definitely shows). 

But you need to stop being so indecisive and stressing over things that should be easy. Make a decision, provide what you think is a good reason and just stick with it.


----------



## Rob (Apr 9, 2015)

But


----------



## Beckman (Apr 9, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> But



Don't think so much, just go out there and do it!


----------



## Rob (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm gonna' fucking spirit-gun you in a second


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 9, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Ugh, my mind is always flip-flopping on keeping the <50 post count votes.
> 
> I mean, that ninex guy seems legit for the most part, so it kind of sucks
> 
> ...



Enforce the 50 post count rule, this is Naruto Forums character popularity tournament, even if some bloke saw the polls and wanted to vote, he still isn't in any way apart of the community if he has less then 50 posts.

There are some exceptions, like people who are mod fucked, or people who exclusively post too non post counting sections.

ninex in particular looks like a dupe, has 27 posts and almost all of them are either one liners or random rankings.


----------



## Rob (Apr 9, 2015)

What is One Piece doing this round!?  

New Threads are up, for anyone who's subbed


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 10, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> ninex in particular looks like a dupe, has 27 posts and almost all of them are either one liners or random rankings.



He isn't. Just someone who prefers to lurk rather than post.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 10, 2015)

Now that the first round is almost over, maybe it's time to start thinking in what order the next rounds will be. Will the winner bracket be posted before the loser bracket? The other way around? 2 winner bracket and 2 loser bracket? Or maybe batch after batch?


----------



## Rob (Apr 10, 2015)

R1 isn't almost over 

The first loser-bracket line-up counts as R1 too


----------



## Patrick (Apr 10, 2015)

Got it boss


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 10, 2015)

Did you say you'd be randomizing the losers bracket match-ups?


----------



## Succubus (Apr 10, 2015)

there gonna be the winner of tournament vs the winner of losers bracket in the final?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes there will be.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 10, 2015)

ah cool


----------



## Rob (Apr 10, 2015)

@Nexus

Nah


----------



## Patrick (Apr 11, 2015)

The next batch will be a really annoying one. I'm not sure who to vote for in all 4 matches.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 11, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Thread Archive. Will update, as I just started this.



How the hell did I miss the Madara poll? 
Not like my vote would have changed anything


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 11, 2015)

Patrick said:


> The next batch will be a really annoying one. I'm not sure who to vote for in all 4 matches.



Roy, Kaiba, Netero, Iskander.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 11, 2015)

Def. gonna vote for Kaiba.


----------



## Rob (Apr 11, 2015)

Netero just needs to like... do stuff...


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 11, 2015)

The only Naruto character that I think has a chance of getting into R2 is Tobirama; Netero is probably gonna stomp.

Edit: nvm, Jiraiya is already in. He's easily one of the best, so no surprise there--just forgot he was in the tourney.

Skull Knight vs Chrollo though  (I know it's not in this next batch, but )


----------



## Rob (Apr 11, 2015)

Yea, I noticed that match instantly when randomizing before I even started the tournament. 

I'm sad


----------



## Succubus (Apr 11, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Roy, Kaiba, Netero, Iskander.



you missed one match 

*My Predictions:*

Greeling vs *Alucard*
*Wu Geng* vs Roy Mustang
Tobirama Senju vs *Seto Kaiba*
Hashirama Senju vs *Isaac Netero*


----------



## Rob (Apr 11, 2015)

Who I'll vote: 
Greeling
Roy
Tobi
Netero

Who I predict will win: 
Alucard
Roy
Kaiba
Netero

So 2:2


----------



## Succubus (Apr 11, 2015)

Wu Geng will beat Roy Mustang for 100% sure.

he's one of the best protagonists.


----------



## Beckman (Apr 11, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Who I'll vote:
> Greeling
> Roy
> Tobi
> Netero



I'll only vote for Netero out of those


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2015)

3many fodderxfodder matches the last few rounds


----------



## Succubus (Apr 11, 2015)

I just fucking realized there's no Dark Schneider


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Roy, Kaiba, Netero, Iskander.



If Iskandar beats Musashi I'll lose my shit.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 12, 2015)

When I said I would vote for Kaiba … I didn't know his opponent was _Tobirama._

I somehow must have erased this from my memory.

That's IT
Robu, I won't forgive you for this Kacka


----------



## Cord (Apr 12, 2015)

Among all the characters I've voted so far (which is more or less 10), I think only 4 of them actually made it. 

Kenshin, Edward Elric, Gon, and Light.

I'm expecting Netero to win his poll though,  and I'm hoping Mustang would, too.


----------



## Beckman (Apr 12, 2015)

Patrick said:


> If Iskandar beats Musashi I'll lose my shit.



Iskander is the best F/Z character, but Musahsi is on a whole other level.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2015)

Beckman said:


> Iskander is the best F/Z character, but Musahsi is on a whole other level.



Exactly, Iskandar is a great character and I hope he gets some favorable match ups in the loser bracket but Musashi should be a contender to win the entire thing.


----------



## Rain (Apr 12, 2015)

Patrick said:


> Exactly, Iskandar is a great character and I hope he gets some favorable match ups in the loser bracket but Musashi should be a contender to win the entire thing.



Unfortunately, there are too many plebeians voting. Some trashy HxH character is probably going to win.


----------



## Rob (Apr 13, 2015)

So, Challonge.com isn't loading for me. I have the entire Bracket on that Website. 

The next batch may be delayed. Gladly I went through most of round one and do have all the scores available, so I can just input them into another website if I must. If I have to do that, expect a few-day delay. Maybe even a week.

Edit: Oh shit thankthelordjesuschrist 

My Internet was just being shit and decided to make that the only page that didn't load before completely fucking up. 

It's all good now


----------



## Patrick (Apr 13, 2015)

Rain said:


> Unfortunately, there are too many plebeians voting. Some trashy HxH character is probably going to win.



Meh it's probably going to be between Joseph Joestar and Guts in the end and I'm perfectly fine with that. Even if someone like Musashi might deserve it more these two are still 10/10 characters. The only one from HxH with a remote chance is Hisoka and looking at the first round I highly doubt even he can push through to win it all.


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 13, 2015)

How long roughly till Iskandar vs Musashi? I need to read more of Vagabond before that.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 13, 2015)

You have about 5 hours IIRC.

Your best bet is probably to trust us that Musashi is in fact the better character and then read up on Vagabond in time for the next round. He's pretty amazing from the start but the real reason I see him as GOAT contender is because of his actions somewhat further along the line.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 13, 2015)

Just make sure you don't vote at the beginning of the round; take a day to read some of Vagabond. You won't regret it.


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 13, 2015)

Patrick said:


> You have about 5 hours IIRC.



Fuck 



BiNexus said:


> Just make sure you don't vote at the beginning of the round; take a day to read some of Vagabond. You won't regret it.



Kay 

I'm really busy till Thursday, so I may just vote for Iskandar after a day passes if he is far behind in the polls.


----------



## Rob (Apr 13, 2015)

Yea, Musashi vs. Rider will be out in a little bit. 

So you have 48 hours~ to read some Vegabond


----------



## Succubus (Apr 13, 2015)

tough matches this round


----------



## Patrick (Apr 14, 2015)

The second round will have some amazing match ups. Kamina vs Griffith, Killua vs Guts, Light vs Gilgamesh, Zoro vs Zodd and fucking Musashi vs Skull Knight. 

Great to see that the Berserk ones all have a legit match now so we can get a better understanding on if they'll really dominate the entire tournament.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 14, 2015)

I see Griffith, Guts, and Zodd moving on for sure. I'm not sure how Light vs Gilgamesh will play out, but I think Light loses there. If Musashi loses to Skull Knight I would be completely awestruck. Skull Knight isn't close to Musashi in terms of character, but at the same time I doubt it'll be a stomp. 

Too bad we have to sit through LR1 before WR2 can start.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 14, 2015)

I agree on your predictions but I'm not so sure about Zodd beating Zoro yet. Zodd is great but still the least popular out of the 4 Berserk characters while Zoro has a huge fanbase on this forum as well.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 15, 2015)

I just realized that Urouge vs Elder Kwon match has recieved the most votes.. about 98? so suspect 

oh great! every characters from Berserks have made it

Berserk 4/4
JJBA 3/4
FMA 4/6
HxH 6/11
One Piece 7/13
Bleach 4/9
Toriko 1/6


Naruto 1/9


----------



## David (Apr 15, 2015)

I love Berserk more than most and for reasons that aren't RAAAAAAAAAAAGHHHH GORE and will definitely vote Zoro over Zodd


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 15, 2015)

No new threads today?


----------



## Rob (Apr 15, 2015)

Sorry. 

They may have to wait till' tomorrow, unless I decide to do them in the next 30 minutes or so. 

Just had some shit to do today.


----------



## Rob (Apr 15, 2015)

So Netero is up against either Musashi or Skull Knight in R3 

i sad


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 16, 2015)

No problem. Real life comes before a cartoon character popularity contest on a Chinese forum anyway.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 16, 2015)

The fuck did bleach even have 9 representatives for


----------



## Beckman (Apr 16, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> So Netero is up against either Musashi or Skull Knight in R3
> 
> i sad



Chrollo
Musashi
(Netero)

Old Skully sure didn't get lucky in the draw.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 17, 2015)

Beckman said:


> Chrollo
> Musashi
> (Netero)
> 
> Old Skully sure didn't get lucky in the draw.



Don't forget Ouki after that. The next round probably Borsalino or Roy Mustang. Then after that Kenshin or Joseph Joestar. And then there is the final which would then most likely be against his fellow Berserk character Guts. 

Even though I highly doubt he'll even beat Musashi, this gauntlet is just too cruel for Skully.


----------



## Succubus (Apr 18, 2015)

losers bracket matches are boring


----------



## Rob (Apr 18, 2015)

Well Gee Wiz


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't understand why losers is considered round 1, it should technically be round 2. You could just do 2 losers and 2 winners for each batch.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 18, 2015)

Actually, the way I understand it, the Losers bracket is its own separate bracket that is 'fed' by the WInners bracket, and, eventually, feeds back into it (with the Losers final). In the grand scheme of things, it is still in the first round of the tournament.

Rob, suggestion: Run 3 Losers bracket matches at once, and one Winners bracket match. The Losers bracket _really_ doesn't matter for a lot of the characters, and this way we'll have gotten a fair amount of WR2 done before LR1 is done.


----------



## Rob (Apr 18, 2015)

Yea, but I want to go in order as far as my thread titles go. 

I'm on 60-some right now, but if I start the Winners Bracket, I'm not sure what number that would be. 

Know what I mean? 

And the Losers Bracket is far shorter anyway.


----------



## Magician (Apr 18, 2015)

what is even the point of the losers bracket

just skip to the next round


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 18, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Yea, but I want to go in order as far as my thread titles go.
> 
> I'm on 60-some right now, but if I start the Winners Bracket, I'm not sure what number that would be.
> 
> ...



Just restart the match count for the second round. The numbers you should be keeping track of should be going _down_, not up. 

Make Yang Wen Li vs Sanji R2M1 (Round 2 Match ~) and go from there. If there's a reason you want to keep the order of every match in tact, then I guess it wouldn't be feasible. Actually, you should be perfectly able to figure out the actual number for any match with my suggestion: just take the total number of matches from the previous round(s) and then add the round match number. 

i.e. after the 96 matches of R1 () Kamina vs Griffith (R2M6) would be match # 102 (96+6).



Magician said:


> what is even the point of the losers bracket
> 
> just skip to the next round



It's so that random upsets and unfortunate match-ups have less of an impact on the outcome of the tournament. Essentially so that who ever wins was the best possible choice and a contender to win doesn't accidentally exit early on in the tournament.


----------



## Rob (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh, duh, right. 

Wow, I was going to do that but didn't even think about it. 

So, for today for example, I'd do 
R1M67
R1M68
R1M69
R2M1

Yes. I can definitely do this.


----------



## Rob (Apr 18, 2015)

Magician said:


> what is even the point of the losers bracket
> 
> just skip to the next round





Roƅ said:


> *Spoiler*: _Double-Elimination?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here, Donovan


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 18, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Oh, duh, right.
> 
> Wow, I was going to do that but didn't even think about it.
> 
> ...



Yes, Rob, yes.


----------



## Magician (Apr 18, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Here, Donovan



oic

carry on


----------



## Rob (Apr 18, 2015)

*Heads Up*​
So, now that two characters have officially been eliminated, I will explain, again, in more detail, how I'm going to rank them. 

So, in the latest batch Feitan (HxH) and Daisuke Jigen (Lupin III) have both been eliminated. 

This means both of them have lost 2 matches. 

Now, in Feitan's first match, he lost at .457. 
In his second match, he lost at .357.

Jigen lost his first match at .465. 
Jigen lost his second match at .343. 

If we add them up, Feitan has an overall turnout of .808, and Jigen has an overall turnout of .814. 

This means that Jigen (that son of a bitch) barely bested Feitan, ultimately placing himself above him. 

I will be doing the same thing for all the losers. 

This way, everyone gets placed. 

Hope this all makes sense.


----------



## Rob (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh, another side-note, for the next 16~ batches, I'll be putting 2 Loser's Bracket Matches, and 2 R2 Matches. 

They will get done at _roughly_ the same time.

And shit this is actually a lot of work 

What am I doing with my life


----------



## Tenma (Apr 18, 2015)

> For example, say we have Guts (Berserk) vs. Whitebeard (One Piece), and Sakura (Naruto) vs. Orihime (Bleach).
> Now, say* Whitebeard* and Sakura *win*; does that mean that Sakura is worthy of a higher spot than Guts? Probably not.


----------



## Rob (Apr 20, 2015)

So since I want every character to get placed, I am looking at their vote-turnout for their two losses, to see who did better. 

Now, let's say a few rounds down the road, more characters get eliminated... Should I look only at their losses or wins as well? 

I'm thinking both, since they both show how well the character did. 

Example (Guts and Shanks)

Guts wins first 3 matches 60-40 (.6), 70-30 (.7) and 80-20 (.8), and loses two 40-60 (.4), and 30-70 (.3).
Shanks wins his first 3 matches 70-30 (.7), 80-20 (.8) and 90-10 (.9) and loses two 10-90 (.1), and 5-95 (.05). 

Guts 2.8
Shanks 2.55

So with these scores, Guts would place higher. 

I hope that all make sense. 

Please let me know if there is a flaw in my math or logic. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 20, 2015)

I think the ranking is dumb. It's not like every character faced off against every character. Some good characters got stomped and that's going to eat their score.

It basically tells us nothing.


----------



## Rob (Apr 20, 2015)

Well, it's better than having 64 characters in last place.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 21, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Well, it's better than having 64 characters in last place.



How? It's completely inaccurate no matter how you approach it. Who cares which character got 54th place anyway? Especially when the science behind it is so bad.


----------



## Beckman (Apr 21, 2015)

Badalight said:


> How? It's completely inaccurate no matter how you approach it. Who cares which character got 54th place anyway? Especially when the science behind it is so bad.



It doesn't really matter imo, but if Rob wanna do it... why not? It's his tourney and his time.


----------



## Rob (Apr 21, 2015)

I mean, I feel like Bada is right in a way, but going by his logic, even 1st place is irrelevant, since it's all based on RNG-Based match-ups... 

So I'm not sure what to do. 

Give everyone a spot (A lot of work... but if most people want it... sure) or just have 32 characters in last place, and have it keep branching upward?


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 21, 2015)

I agree with Badalight; I don't think the results would be accurate.


----------



## Rob (Apr 21, 2015)

Such insight 

So I'll just regularly place them then... 

_I guess_


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 21, 2015)

He already said anything I would have said in a far more succinct and direct way than I would have. 

Do it for the top 20. I don't think people _really_ care for the first 100 characters, especially when one character could move like 20+ spots if they had been placed within the bracket slightly differently.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 21, 2015)

If there was a better way to do it, I'd be all for it, but there isn't.

I mean if Rob wants to use his time on that, whatever, but when you see Whitebeard low on the list because of his stomp against Guts you're going to be scratching your head.

First place is a bit different because at the very least the winner (A) beat the runner up (B) who beat (C) and so on.  One can surmise that B was more popular than C, and A is more popular than B, then A would have probably beaten C unless his fanbase was significantly split.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 22, 2015)

_I would've enjoyed a Reinhard vs Griffith match up. I know Griffth would definitely sweep because of Berserk's popularity and LOGH's obscurity on NF, but the actual discussion of the characters in the thread would be more interesting to me than the poll itself, and a match up between two stellar characters with so many obvious similarities would have been engaging in its own right. Oh well.

Perhaps I could pull a Lyrical Messiah and make my own.  _


----------



## David (Apr 22, 2015)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _
> Perhaps I could pull a Lyrical Messiah and make my own.  _



You will be planted with the Brand and we will tear you and your rep apart.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 22, 2015)

I thought fans hated Griffith for what he did to Casca. A lot casual Berserk fans hate Griffith for his action(which means Miura did a great job in making u hate him)


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 22, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> I thought fans hated Griffith for what he did to Casca. A lot casual Berserk fans hate Griffith for his action(which means Miura did a great job in making u hate him)



Exactly. If he can make you feel something so strong for a completely fictional character, he deserves any and all praise he gets. What made it especially poignant was he made Griffith stand for goodness, purity and camaraderie for so long, and then he completely twists him.


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 22, 2015)

BiNexus said:


> What made it especially poignant was he made Griffith stand for goodness, purity and camaraderie for so long, and then he completely twists him.



Well the twist was always there, we knew from the beginning how things would end up, and Griffith had quite a few dastardly schemes during the golden age arc.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 22, 2015)

David said:


> You will be planted with the Brand and we will tear you and your rep apart.


_Might be worth it for Reinhard vs Griffth. _


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 22, 2015)

HamSloth said:


> Well the twist was always there, we knew from the beginning how things would end up, and Griffith had quite a few dastardly schemes during the golden age arc.



Yeah, we always knew he would be evil, just the way it occurred was just...wow.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 22, 2015)

Doctor Lamperouge said:


> _I would've enjoyed a Reinhard vs Griffith match up. I know Griffth would definitely sweep because of Berserk's popularity and LOGH's obscurity on NF, but the actual discussion of the characters in the thread would be more interesting to me than the poll itself, and a match up between two stellar characters with so many obvious similarities would have been engaging in its own right. Oh well.
> 
> Perhaps I could pull a Lyrical Messiah and make my own.  _



Don't do this to me...

I would probably vote Griffith though, for the record... but fuck that matchup would tear me apart.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 23, 2015)

It actually just hit me that at this pace the tournament will go on for months to come.


----------



## Beckman (Apr 23, 2015)

Patrick said:


> It actually just hit me that at this pace the tournament will go on for months to come.



ikr 




Rolo, did you decide wheter to rank every character or not?

Because if you wont... Is there really any point with a loser bracket?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 23, 2015)

How about increasing the batches to 6 or 8? It might crowd the place a bit but it's not like the Lounge is such an active section anyway, I doubt there would be many people harmed by it.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2015)

@Beckman

Well, the site I'm using auto-ranks them (Not to the last character, but just based on elimination of course). 
I decided not to do it except for maybe the last few characters. 

And I'm doing the Double-Elimination because, 



> *Spoiler*: _Double-Elimination?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Patrick

I originally started with 3 a day for every 3 days. That's a thread a day. 
Now I'm doing 4 threads every 2 days. That's 2 threads a day. 
I think I'll keep it at how I have it. 

It's actually more time-consuming than you'd think.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 24, 2015)

Well alright then. It's not bad to have this take a while anyway, I'm actually enjoying it quite a lot.


----------



## Rob (Apr 24, 2015)

Yea, all in all it will take a few months and it's already been going for a while. 

I think it's fun if it takes a little longer. 

Cus once it's done there won't be anyting to do 








Wait...




Naruto Character Unpopular Character Tournament 

Will feature Sakura, Sasuke, Naruto, the Tenryuubito, and other fucktards


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 24, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Yea, all in all it will take a few months and it's already been going for a while.
> 
> I think it's fun if it takes a little longer.
> 
> ...



Can't include Sakura because she would literally stomp every matchup...


----------



## Rob (Apr 24, 2015)

Right as always, Nexus


----------



## Amol (Apr 25, 2015)

You know I even started visiting this section because of Rob's tournament.
It is fine if this tournament goes for months.
It is atleast interesting .
 and I want to see how far Garp goes


----------



## Rob (Apr 25, 2015)

@Folks who subbed

Threads are up.


----------



## Cord (Apr 26, 2015)

I only voted for Shishio and Ryuko in this batch since I don't know any of the characters from the other rounds.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 26, 2015)

The discussion in the Ryuuko vs Luffy thread was surely interesting

The only female MCs I would put above Ryuuko.

Lina Inverse
FZ Saber
Rukia
Clare
Ellie

As for Shounen male MCs the list would be verrrry long.

(Kenshiro, Goku, Yusuke, Gon, Kenshin, Yoh, Seiya, Light,etc)

If there is another tourney after this it should be only female character featuring, imo.


----------



## OS (Apr 26, 2015)

So how did choosing characters from series work? Because I'm surprised that Shuu got in for TG over literally anyone else.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 26, 2015)

There were nominations prior to the start of the tournament. It works quite well, since all the big shots (except for Johann Liebert) made it in but at the bottom there will always be a couple undeserving personal favorites like Shuu that make it in.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 26, 2015)

Read Monster, and I'm going to have to say I think Lunge and Tenma were both far better done than Johan (although he was good).


----------



## Tenma (Apr 26, 2015)

Tenma's probably my favorite character in Monster (hence the username obviously), but Johan, Lunge and Anna are also all great.

Either way shoulda kicked out some of the crappier HST/Shonen characters to make space for 1 or 2 of them.


----------



## Brian (Apr 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> If there is another tourney after this it should be only female character featuring, imo.



Really, altho not many actual good female characters are known to many people. I would expect KLK to steamroll it


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 26, 2015)

Brian said:


> Really, altho not many actual good female characters are known to many people. I would expect KLK to steamroll it



Nope

Most of Bleach female characters would beat them imo.

As for OP goes, Hancock, and maybe Robin.

As for Nardo, Sarada .

As for other popular series: Michelle Davis, Riza Hawkeye, Mikasa, Morgianna, Android 18, FZ Saber, Lina Inverse.


----------



## Rob (Apr 26, 2015)

Olivier, and Izumi Curtis.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> The discussion in the Ryuuko vs Luffy thread was surely interesting
> 
> The only female MCs I would put above Ryuuko.
> 
> ...



Alita from BAA
Kanna from 20th CB


----------



## Mυgen (Apr 26, 2015)

seriously havent u guys seen black lagoon yet or what?


----------



## Brian (Apr 26, 2015)

Let's not forget Fairy Tail females 

But yea I think a female tournament would be a good idea


----------



## Beckman (Apr 26, 2015)

Fujiko & Kyokai the besto.


----------



## OS (Apr 26, 2015)

Who did revi lose to again?


----------



## Beckman (Apr 26, 2015)

OS said:


> Who did revi lose to again?



She won her first match against Ryuko iirc.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 26, 2015)

Beckman said:


> Fujiko & Kyokai the besto.



Ten is a decent female character as well, even Kou-chan and Tou-chan are likeable.



Brian said:


> Let's not forget Fairy Tail females
> 
> But yea I think a female tournament would be a good idea



Wendy, Lucy are the best FT female characters.

Mira couldve been as well but she is the jobber of the series.

Sorry Mugen, I havent read Black Lagoon yet. Another series I would have to read in the future..


----------



## Amol (Apr 26, 2015)

Beckman said:


> Fujiko & Kyokai the besto.




I am reading Kingdom and I liked Karin so far. 
Actually Kingdom has many good female characters (Kyoukai and Kyo Ro Ten).


----------



## Rob (Apr 26, 2015)

>Karin
>Ten


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 26, 2015)

I loved Karins gag of kicking that mooks ugly face. .


----------



## Harbour (Apr 26, 2015)

Revy from the Black Lagoon is the one hot cocky girl indeed.


----------



## Lance (Apr 26, 2015)

Surprised Hijikata beat Gon....wow.

But YEA


----------



## Rob (Apr 26, 2015)

Gon won that one. 

<50 post count rule


----------



## Lance (Apr 26, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Gon won that one.
> 
> <50 post count rule



Da fuck you mean? HELL MAN!

SHIT.....


----------



## Tenma (Apr 26, 2015)

Ryougi Shiki for female tourney


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 26, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Alita from BAA
> Kanna from 20th CB



balsa from seirei no moribito


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 26, 2015)

Berserk girls are very underrated.

Schierke, Farneze,Casca would do well if the Only Females Tourney happens.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 27, 2015)

Casca and Farnese are excellently conceived and written characters. Can't really say I care for Shierke though, that damn loli.


----------



## Jay. (Apr 27, 2015)

Luffy-sama                           .


----------



## Black Mirror (Apr 27, 2015)

just checked the upcoming votes...

Zoro vs Zodd 
musashi vs skill knight


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 27, 2015)

Zolonoa will win because he is way too op, The Goda should nerf him, he makes Sanji look like fodder.

Musashi would probably beat Skull Knight because he has more development....


----------



## Badalight (Apr 27, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Zolonoa will win because he is way too op, The Goda should nerf him, he makes Sanji look like fodder.
> 
> Musashi would probably beat Skull Knight because he has more development....



You're fooling yourself. Berserk will probably win both matchups (especially the second).

Not commenting on quality of chars or whatever, but that's what will happen.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't really mind who wins in Zoro vs Zodd, while I like them both it's not like they are really GOAT character material.

Musashi should beat Skull Knight though. Even though Skully is awesome, he doesn't come close to Musashi's level.


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 27, 2015)

This whole round I only know 1 character per poll at best.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 27, 2015)

Badalight said:


> You're fooling yourself. Berserk will probably win both matchups (especially the second).
> 
> Not commenting on quality of chars or whatever, but that's what will happen.



Skull Knights battle is a tough one, doubt he would beat Musashi. 

Its better not understimate OP fans after what happened in the Luffy vs Ryuuko thread.

When Zoro/Zodd battle happens OP would be in the beginning of the Wano  Arc already(aka Zoros Arc).


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 28, 2015)

tfw Guts vs Killua is next batch


----------



## Tenma (Apr 28, 2015)

If Killua wins


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2015)

Guts vs Killua will be just another blowout.


----------



## Hamtaro (Apr 28, 2015)

Guts and Musashi are winning for sure. Zoro and Zodd may be a close one.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 28, 2015)

I think people overrate how many have actually read Vagabond compared to Berserk...


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 28, 2015)

Zoro vs. Zodd? 

Let's go Zodd

Musashi vs. Skullknight.

Musashi of course.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 28, 2015)

Badalight said:


> I think people overrate how many have actually read Vagabond compared to Berserk...



But that line of thinking works with Killua and Guts and that scares me, cause I feel lots more people know HxH as opposed to Berserk. 

Essentially: don't underestimate the power of the fanbases.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 28, 2015)

BiNexus said:


> But that line of thinking works with Killua and Guts and that scares me, cause I feel lots more people know HxH as opposed to Berserk.
> 
> Essentially: don't underestimate the power of the fanbases.



Skull Knight beat fucking Chrollo Lucifer. Do you know how many HXH fans are on this forum? And Chrollo is a pretty popular character from that series. I highly doubt SK would lose to Musashi if he beat chrollo. Likewise, Guts (Who is more popular than SK by a mile) is not going to lose to Gon.

This tourney is going to end in a victory with someone from Berserk, Jojos, HXH, or One Piece.


Quality has not saved many characters in this tournament so far. Yang Wenli and Reinhard got fucked, for example.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 28, 2015)

There's a balance of obscurity of series and quality of character.


----------



## Tenma (Apr 28, 2015)

I know I will be supporting Musashi over Skull Knight.

Pretty much everyone who has read both Vagabond and Berserk will probably support Musashi, but that's probably not enough to push a win. People who haven't read either will likely vote SK because he looks insanely badass.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 28, 2015)

Well if there is another Tourney like this, I expect more DBZ characters to participate with the new series coming out.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 28, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> There's a balance of obscurity of series and quality of character.



That's only somewhat true. You still see people like Yang and Reinhard being knocked out despite being universally loved. LoGH isn't enormously popular, but people know about it.

If Musashi wins, I'll eat my words, I just don't see it.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 29, 2015)

Badalight said:


> That's only somewhat true. You still see people like Yang and Reinhard being knocked out despite being universally loved. LoGH isn't enormously popular, but people know about it.
> 
> If Musashi wins, I'll eat my words, I just don't see it.



I never said the balance is perfect. But it's true a good portion of instances. LOGH isn't something that a casual manga/anime fan would come across, unless they more than a casual fan, born in the blockbuster years, or just so happened to be put on to the series by someone. I didn't know what LOGH was until I started watching anime reviewers and they would talk about it sometimes, and I still haven't watched it.... And I've been lurking/posting here since 08ish.

Musashi will do pretty good imo but Guts probably is gonna win.


----------



## Badalight (Apr 29, 2015)

I'd say Griffith and Joseph hold pretty high chances as well. But I havn't look at the bracket so I'm not sure when those characters are gonna go up against eachother. I can't really imagine either of those 3 losing to a different character.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Apr 29, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Quality has not saved many characters in this tournament so far. Yang Wenli and Reinhard got fucked, for example.



_This. So much this. I had hope for a bit with Yang vs Sanji, when Yang was winning in the early stages. A stunning upset with Yang progressing to the third round would have been so satisfying. Oh well. _


----------



## Patrick (Apr 29, 2015)

There is a difference between how well known Vagabond and LotGH are though. Vagabond started in the late 90s and is still ongoing, it's also widely accepted as one of the best Seinen manga. LotGH is a  novel series from the mid 80s that was adapted into an anime that ran in the 90s, it's art style is really outdated and puts quite a lot of people off and it also lacks the widespread recognition Vagabond has.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 29, 2015)

Shishio is the biggest Darkhorse IMO.
-Best Villain in Kenshin.
-Good motivations.
-Great Personality.
-Amazing Backstory
-Killer/Unique fighting style. 
-Beautiful Women at his Side.

There are very few characters I'd take over him because his presence and swag, we're just so impressionable.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 29, 2015)

I'd totally dig Shishio winning the tournament.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 29, 2015)

April 29th will be remembered as the day the Narutoforums screwjob happened.


----------



## Lance (Apr 29, 2015)

I am just waiting for Guts vs Killua. p


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 29, 2015)

Lance said:


> I am just waiting for Guts vs Killua. p


----------



## Lance (Apr 29, 2015)

This guy said Guts vs Killua was gonna happen today.

Why has it not started yet?

Rob, I trusted you.


----------



## Rob (Apr 29, 2015)

I got caught up in the thread for a while. 

I then started watching GoT. 

Not happening tonight. 

Maybe I'll do 6 tomorrow


----------



## Chuck (Apr 30, 2015)

and open for at least 3 days


----------



## Rob (Apr 30, 2015)

2 days


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 30, 2015)

Killua pre CA arc character was a similar to Early Musashi(shitting in fear when he saw someone stronger than him).

I expect Guts to win(around Mid-difficulty).


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2015)

> Early Musashi(shitting in fear when he saw someone stronger than him)



that seems highly overstated


----------



## Firo (Apr 30, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Killua pre CA arc character was a similar to Early Musashi(shitting in fear when he saw someone stronger than him).
> 
> I expect Guts to win(around Mid-difficulty).



Guts should stomp. KIllua is cool and all but lets be real here..


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 30, 2015)

Firo said:


> Guts should stomp. KIllua is cool and all but lets be real here..



Yeah u called it.

Todays fights have been a bunch of curbstomps.

Feel like the Loungue has turned into Bleach .


----------



## Blue (Apr 30, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Feel like the Loungue has turned into Bleach .



Nah your taste is just shit. All the characters today are from series relatively equal in popularity and renown. The best ones are winning.


----------



## Arcuya (Apr 30, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Yeah u called it.
> 
> Todays fights have been a bunch of curbstomps.
> 
> Feel like the Loungue has turned into Bleach .



I think you're just mad your hxh characters are losing


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 30, 2015)

Huh?

Thats why Sanji might reach beyond round 4 . If he beats L.........


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 30, 2015)

Ultear said:


> I think you're just mad your hxh characters are losing



I knew Killua was gonna lose but not being this one sided.

Meruem is beating Ban, and thats mostly because the voters havent checked NNT yet.

Kurapika vs Kiritsugu outcome is disappointing.

I just noticed we are gonna get Shishio vs Bradley in round 3 :WOW


----------



## Firo (Apr 30, 2015)

It would be a damn shame if Guts didnt stomp. 
Of the characters remaining, I wouldnt mind Munsu, Guts, Griffith, Gilgamesh, Kirei, Dio, Musashi or Joseph winning it all.


----------



## Firo (Apr 30, 2015)

I almost forgot Shira.


----------



## Rain (Apr 30, 2015)

Firo said:


> Of the characters remaining, I wouldnt mind Munsu, Guts, Griffith, Gilgamesh, Kirei, Dio, Musashi or Joseph winning it all.



All that quality in a single sentence 

Good taste m8


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm willing to pay money for Kaiba to win this


----------



## Badalight (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm fine with all of the current leaders besides Kurapika losing. Also even though Meruem is winning, dunno why it's as close as it is. Also voted for Kenshiro and Killua, but I don't really care if they lose considering who they're up against.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2015)

>gilgamesh

booooooooooooooooriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing


----------



## Beckman (Apr 30, 2015)

Korosensei said:


> I'm willing to pay money for Kaiba to win this



Screw the rules you got money?


----------



## Tenma (May 1, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> I knew Killua was gonna lose but not being this one sided.
> 
> Meruem is beating Ban, and thats mostly because the voters havent checked NNT yet.
> 
> ...



Guts was obviously going to stomp, and deservedly too.

Kiritsugu's an amazing character, no shame losing to him.


----------



## Patrick (May 1, 2015)

All 6 characters I've voted for this round are winning by a large margin. It's been a long time, since this place agreed with my opinions so thoroughly.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 1, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Guts was obviously going to stomp, and deservedly too.
> 
> Kiritsugu's an amazing character, no shame losing to him.



If this Tourney was done 10 years ago, we wouldve had the likes of Broly, Bardock as serious candidates . and mightve given Guts a run for his money.

Guts vs Dio in round 5, .

Dio is pretty much Griffith Tier(from what I got to check of Jojo), whoever wins it would probably be by a difference of 5 votes or less.


----------



## Rain (May 1, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> If this Tourney was done 10 years ago, we wouldve had the likes of Broly, Bardock as serious candidates . and mightve given Guts a run for his money.
> 
> Guts vs Dio in round 5, .
> 
> Dio is pretty much Griffith Tier(from what I got to check of Jojo), whoever wins it would probably be by a difference of 5 votes or less.



Dio is one crazy entertaining memebucket but Griffith is among the cr?me de la cr?me characters in the manga industry.

Guts will stomp Dio.


----------



## Succubus (May 1, 2015)

Guts >>>>>>> Dio


----------



## Gin (May 1, 2015)

why isn't haruko in this tournament again


----------



## Succubus (May 1, 2015)

^ not sure about how many ppl have watched FLCL here  that's the reason I didnt nominate her


----------



## Gin (May 1, 2015)

Succubus said:


> ^ not sure about how many ppl have watched FLCL here  that's the reason I didnt nominate her


troo

dat inevitable heartbreak when she loses to some wanpisu trash


----------



## Tenma (May 1, 2015)

FLCL is awesome.

But Haruko would probably have fared even worse than the Kingdom/LOGH characters...


----------



## LordPerucho (May 1, 2015)

Rain said:


> Dio is one crazy entertaining memebucket but Griffith is among the cr?me de la cr?me characters in the manga industry.
> 
> Guts will stomp Dio.



Top 5 Manga/Anime villains(in no specifical order) imo.

Griffith
Dio
Light
Meruem
Kirei(Fate Zero is really good stuff, got the time to check it, and lives to the hype).


----------



## Succubus (May 1, 2015)

Griffith
Johan Liebert
Askeladd
Makoto Shishio
Shira





Hisοka said:


> troo
> 
> dat inevitable heartbreak when she loses to some wanpisu trash





Tenma said:


> FLCL is awesome.
> 
> But Haruko would probably have fared even worse than the Kingdom/LOGH characters...


----------



## Xeogran (May 1, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Top 5 Manga/Anime villains(in no specifical order) imo.
> 
> Griffith
> Dio
> ...



Meruem top 5 heck no. Never.

What the hell is Light even doing there? 

Literally made to appeal to fangirls with plot and Ryuk conveniently working his way. No, real life doesn't work like that. You don't notice your door handle being slightly more up than usual.


----------



## Rob (May 1, 2015)

Shet up, Light is great


----------



## Badalight (May 1, 2015)

Korosensei said:


> Meruem top 5 heck no. Never.
> 
> What the hell is Light even doing there?
> 
> Literally made to appeal to fangirls with plot and Ryuk conveniently working his way. No, real life doesn't work like that. You don't notice your door handle being slightly more up than usual.



I agree that Light sucks, but the handle isn't plot convenience. He had careful measures put into place to notice if people had entered his room. The piece of paper being a smoke screen for the real trap (the lead and the door handle).

Also Meruem is fucking great. What are you on about.


----------



## Rob (May 2, 2015)

I think I'll keep going with 6 threads/2 days since it worked out so well last time. 

Threads up.


----------



## Samehadaman (May 2, 2015)

Is Ah Gou out for good already?


----------



## Patrick (May 3, 2015)

No he's in the losers bracket. He first has to go through Greeling and then Korosensei, both should be easy wins.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 3, 2015)

Saitama is another Darkhorse, very impressive how he stomped Pariston, his next fight is vs Dio..


----------



## LordPerucho (May 4, 2015)

Im still waiting for the next batch of battles.


----------



## Rob (May 4, 2015)

May not put out threads today. 

Finals week and all


----------



## Rob (May 4, 2015)

Finished studying early. 

Guess I'll pump em' out. 

20 minutes.


----------



## Venom (May 4, 2015)

Rob your tournament is shit


----------



## Rob (May 5, 2015)

i know you are but what am i hahahahahahahhaha





































HAHHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


































ahahahah


----------



## OS (May 5, 2015)

Ya'll can make your own tournament or ignore his if you have a big issue with it.


----------



## Dr. White (May 7, 2015)

Who teh fuck beat Kenshin?


----------



## Succubus (May 7, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Who teh fuck beat Kenshin?



wat?  oh! you mean Kenshiro?


----------



## Dr. White (May 7, 2015)

Succubus said:


> wat?  oh! you mean Kenshiro?



I thought this was the losers bracket because Toshiro is up again.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 7, 2015)

Toshiro vs Gin in the next round should be great.

I have to wait another week for Zolonoa vs Zodd, if Zolo breaks the Bird Cage I can see him beating Zodd tbh.


----------



## Lance (May 7, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Toshiro vs Gin in the next round should be great.
> 
> I have to wait another week for Zolonoa vs Zodd, if Zolo breaks the Bird Cage I can see him beating Zodd tbh.



Toshi vs Gin (HxH)? 
I will pray for Toshi.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 7, 2015)

Toshi vs ICHIMARU Gin .


----------



## Lance (May 7, 2015)

Okie then. And the hope remains.


----------



## Rob (May 8, 2015)

Some people here don't seem to see how I'm putting out threads 

Zolo vs. Zodd will be up Saturday, and Himura Kenshin has yet to lose.


----------



## OS (May 9, 2015)

Ah ken goes against either netero or kaiba. Meh, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Patrick (May 12, 2015)

Just noticed the amount of One Piece characters in round 3. There is Sanji, Zoro, Garp, Crocodile, Borsalino/Shanks and Rayleigh. So that would be 6 characters in the third round. Whereas the second place on this is JJBA with 3 (Joseph, Dio, Jotaro) and possibly Berserk if Skull Knight beats Musashi. 

I like One Piece but the what the fuck is going on?


----------



## Xiammes (May 12, 2015)

Patrick said:


> Just noticed the amount of One Piece characters in round 3. There is Sanji, Zoro, Garp, Crocodile, Borsalino/Shanks and Rayleigh. So that would be 6 characters in the third round. Whereas the second place on this is JJBA with 3 (Joseph, Dio, Jotaro) and possibly Berserk if Skull Knight beats Musashi.
> 
> I like One Piece but the what the fuck is going on?



Wan piss ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like to pollute everything with their filth.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 12, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Wan piss ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like to pollute everything with their filth.



Checking the brackets, and if Ryuuko gets to beat Gon(she has a 50-50 chance), then she will face the winner of Zodd and Vino.

Most likely will be Zodd .


----------



## Patrick (May 12, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Checking the brackets, and *if Ryuuko gets to beat Gon(she has a 50-50 chance)*, then she will face the winner of Zodd and Vino.
> 
> Most likely will be Zodd .


----------



## Beckman (May 12, 2015)

Patrick said:


> Just noticed the amount of One Piece characters in round 3. There is Sanji, Zoro, Garp, Crocodile, Borsalino/Shanks and Rayleigh. So that would be 6 characters in the third round. Whereas the second place on this is JJBA with 3 (Joseph, Dio, Jotaro) and possibly Berserk if Skull Knight beats Musashi.
> 
> I like One Piece but the what the fuck is going on?



Ye, who would have thought that one of the most popular mangas would end up having some of the more popular characters. Truly a mystery for the ages.


That said, one of the main reasons is the not so fair distribution of participating characters.


----------



## Patrick (May 12, 2015)

One Piece isn't really all that popular around these parts actually. I've seen more people in the Manga Library who hate it than love it.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 12, 2015)

Pretty sure the final will be Griffith/Guts vs Musashi. One Piece won't make it in round 4 except Shanks/kizaru maybe. 

Too bad Hisoka got Guts as enemy  Wanted him to make it further.


----------



## BiNexus (May 12, 2015)

Patrick said:


> One Piece isn't really all that popular around these parts actually. I've seen more people in the Manga Library who hate it than love it.



"Around these parts" becomes less and less relevant as this forum wide tournament steadily attracts the attention of other sections.


----------



## David (May 14, 2015)

I had to go on a break to focus on school for a few days, but I'd like to apologize to Rob for the trouble I caused by not noticing the rule against advertising.it was a stupid rule anyways, but still I feel bad for inconveniencing you and causing drama.


----------



## Succubus (May 14, 2015)

its Rolo's fault, not yours


----------



## David (May 14, 2015)

I don't know and it's not like it matters now anyways, but I wouldn't hold it against him for it.  The dude puts a lot into this.  I just feel bad if/when I cause more work for others.


----------



## Rob (May 14, 2015)

David said:


> I had to go on a break to focus on school for a few days, but I'd like to apologize to Rob for the trouble I caused by not noticing the rule against advertising.it was a stupid rule anyways, but still I feel bad for inconveniencing you and causing drama.



Hey bro, don't worry about it


----------



## Tenma (May 14, 2015)

Patrick said:


> Just noticed the amount of One Piece characters in round 3. There is Sanji, Zoro, Garp, Crocodile, Borsalino/Shanks and Rayleigh. So that would be 6 characters in the third round. Whereas the second place on this is JJBA with 3 (Joseph, Dio, Jotaro) and possibly Berserk if Skull Knight beats Musashi.
> 
> I like One Piece but the what the fuck is going on?



Well even coming into the tournament One Piece has had the most characters. And so far they have mostly contended with relative weaklings.

Jojo only entered with 4 characters and one had the misfortune of going up against Hisoka.

I'm surprised HxH got exterminated so quickly.


----------



## Patrick (May 15, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Well even coming into the tournament One Piece has had the most characters. And so far they have mostly contended with relative weaklings.
> 
> Jojo only entered with 4 characters and one had the misfortune of going up against Hisoka.
> 
> I'm surprised HxH got exterminated so quickly.



Maybe just a hint for Rob next time to have a larger voting process, no predetermined participants and a restriction of how many characters from one manga or anime are allowed.

HxH has a few extremely good characters but there are also some really bland ones who are entertaining but nothing special compared to 90% of the other participants in the tournament for example Feitan, Chrollo and Illumi.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2015)

Duly noted, Patty


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2015)

Heads Up

As of right now, I think I'm just going to finish up R2 before going into R3. 

So (for now) I'm going to stop posting threads for different rounds like I've been doing. 

This way I can focus just on R3 in 2-3 weeks. 

It makes my life slightly easier. 

Hopefully no one will be too upset. 

Threads will be up in 10-15


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (May 15, 2015)

Best to do it that way anyway I'd say.

Also, what's with the One Piece hate? Sure, it doesn't have the absolute best characters but they're not trash or anything. I wouldn't be surprised if most of the votes against them are because people just hate One Piece in general, which is unfair. You shouldn't vote against a character just because they're in a series you hate, regardless of their opponent. That's just beyond stupid.


----------



## Badalight (May 16, 2015)

Admiral Hakuryō said:


> Best to do it that way anyway I'd say.
> 
> Also, what's with the One Piece hate? Sure, it doesn't have the absolute best characters but they're not trash or anything. I wouldn't be surprised if most of the votes against them are because people just hate One Piece in general, which is unfair. You shouldn't vote against a character just because they're in a series you hate, regardless of their opponent. That's just beyond stupid.



I don't think many people do this. I think most votes are placed when someone only knows one of the two series represented.

I hate Bleach, but I don't automatically vote against every Bleach character (Though they are quite terrible so they'd have to be up against some pretty trash opponents for me to vote for them)

But I believe I did vote Mayuri one round...


----------



## LordPerucho (May 17, 2015)

Patrick said:


>



Welp today is the day now for Ryuko vs Gon unless Rob plans to go to hiatus. The discussion in the match thread will sure be interesting .


----------



## Rob (May 17, 2015)

Slow start today 

Threads are up


----------



## Patrick (May 18, 2015)

Gon is only winning by the slightest margin. Will probably be rigged in favor of Ryuko somehow. I really don't trust having her in the tournament anymore.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 19, 2015)

Ryuuko winning by 2 votes, and someone people were expecting Gon to stump .

edit: Gon won by 1 vote, very close fight.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (May 22, 2015)

Not sure if this has been mentioned but a vidya game character tournament would be cool as fuck.

No double elimation system though. If Whitebeard loses to Sakura that's just life. No need to turn the entire tournament into a marathon as a result. Otherwise, same/similar setup as this would be alright.


----------



## heartsutra (May 22, 2015)

Wait what, I missed Ryuko's poll?
What? Whaaaaaat

Kill la kill me now

Gdi


----------



## Rob (May 22, 2015)

Jon Stark said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned but a vidya game character tournament would be cool as fuck.
> 
> No double elimation system though. If Whitebeard loses to Sakura that's just life. No need to turn the entire tournament into a marathon as a result. Otherwise, same/similar setup as this would be alright.



I'll see about that 

(Though, I do feel that some people may want the Double-Elim anyway, to give characters with shit luck another chance. I mean, if Naruto is up against Ichigo, and Guts is up against Musashi, then that's a bit... fucked up.)


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 22, 2015)

_I like the double elimination system. I believe it does reduce the chance of a good character being eliminated early on due to bad luck. I think its a fair trade off for the extra time it will take the tournament to finish. _


----------



## Rob (May 22, 2015)

And to be fair, I went from 3 threads per 3 days, to 6 threads per 2 days. 

We'll be done with R2 in the next 4 days actually. 

R3 coming up soon


----------



## Esdese (May 27, 2015)

rob are you there?


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (May 27, 2015)

I've just noticed something. You know who's not in this tournament who really should be? Johan Liebert. I suppose Monster didn't really spring to mind though, despite it being an amazing manga?


----------



## OS (May 28, 2015)

You'd make a killing if you did a "who's the better character" tournament


----------



## Rain (May 29, 2015)

if you do that, just make it 16 universally acclaimed good characters and let them duke it out.


----------



## Ramius (May 29, 2015)

I'll take a half-educated guess for the upcoming matches


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jotaro wins against Shanks by a slight margin
Roy wins against Rayleigh by a slight margin
Musashi wins against Netero just barely
Yusuke wins against Ouki handily
ignore OP/Nurutu
Skully wins against Kaiba barely, not sure
Kisame? dno
Sadly Borsalino wins against Hojo
Gon wins against Zodd by a little bit
Kira wins against Cumbeard
Spike wins against Meruem but not handily
Hehehe, Kiritsugu wins against Gil
Kyoukai wins against Mayuri
Vegeta might win against Kuzan, but not easily
Killua wins against Raoh, sadly
Char wins against Gin hopefully
Reinhard loses to ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Elder, biggest sin of this group stage
Kamina wins against Greeling, but it's a tough call
Iskandar wins against Simon barely
Yang wins against Jin, at least I surely fucking hope


----------



## Tenma (May 29, 2015)

Considering how badly he destroyed Iskandar and Skull Knight Musashi shouldn't have any problems with Netero.

Unless Netero is waay more popular than I thought.


----------



## -Z- (May 29, 2015)

Ramius said:


> I'll take a half-educated guess for the upcoming matches
> 
> Musashi wins against Netero just barely


I agree with all but this; I reckon Musashi's gonna win with 10+ votes.


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (May 29, 2015)

I agree with most of your choices, though I think Raoh, Greeling and Reinhard will win; at least they should anyway. I'm not sure at all about Iskander though. I hope he does and he should, but do you really think he'll beat Simon?

And yes, Musashi should beat Netero rather comfortably.


----------



## Ramius (May 29, 2015)

Hmm, I thought Netero was really popular around here and HxH fans might not have read Vagabond and just vote for a HxH character, but w/e. 

Guess everything might turn out better than expected. Raoh won't win against Killua, come on, he barely pulled a win against some obscure Kingdom character and LOGH is really unpopular on NF


----------



## Succubus (May 29, 2015)

> Char wins against Gin hopefully
> Iskandar wins against Simon barely
> Yang wins against Jin, at least I surely fucking hope



not gonna happen.


----------



## Gin (May 29, 2015)

Ramius said:


> I'll take a half-educated guess for the upcoming matches
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


you underestimate the power of the wanpiss

and yeah netero shouldn't give musashi much trouble by the looks of things


----------



## The World (May 31, 2015)

still salty King Bradley lost to Shishio


----------



## Rob (Jun 2, 2015)

Bradley will be up against the winner of Gon vs. Zodd. 

My gut tells me he'll be fine.


----------



## zoro (Jun 2, 2015)

still salty Tetsuo isn't in this tournament


----------



## OS (Jun 3, 2015)

Found a picture of bluecaniel.

prepare yourselves


----------



## Samehadaman (Jun 3, 2015)

I wasn't prepared.


----------



## Beckman (Jun 3, 2015)

Now why the hell did I click that spoiler


----------



## OS (Jun 3, 2015)

Samehadaman said:


> I wasn't prepared.



I'm sorry


----------



## Rob (Jun 3, 2015)

That last batch was just 

Kisame losing to Al 
Kizaru losing to some no-name (No offense, I'm sure he's great) 
White-fucking-beard losing to JJBA-wank 

ffs.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 3, 2015)

Yoshikage Kira needs to win it all.


----------



## Rob (Jun 3, 2015)

Not really..........


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 3, 2015)

JoJo haters not allowed to run the tournament.


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Jun 3, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> That last batch was just
> 
> Kisame losing to Al
> Kizaru losing to some no-name (No offense, I'm sure he's great)
> ...


Kisame losing to Al was rather painful, though I can understand the other results to a degree. At least Kiritsugu won though; hopefully he goes far.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 3, 2015)

Maybe Rob shouldn't insult characters he knows nothing about?


----------



## OS (Jun 3, 2015)

>getting mad at your own popularity tournament results

oh rob


----------



## Ramius (Jun 3, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> That last batch was just
> 
> Kisame losing to Al
> Kizaru losing to some no-name (No offense, I'm sure he's great)
> ...



Kizaru losing to Hojo is a very pleasant surprise actually. 
>implying Cumbeard holds a candle against one of the greatest JJBA antagonists
I love Cumbeard with all this flaws and strong points, so that should tell you how much greater Kira is.

The only injustice is Gon losing to Zodd


----------



## -Z- (Jun 4, 2015)

Why're people mad about Kisame losing to Al? I mean, it was the obvious result, no Naruto character holds a candle to Al.


----------



## Rob (Jun 4, 2015)

Straw hat Ziggy said:


> Why're people mad about Kisame losing to Al? I mean, it was the obvious result, no Naruto character holds a candle to Al.



>41 - 39
>Obvious Result

Sorry what?


----------



## -Z- (Jun 4, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> >41 - 39
> >Obvious Result
> 
> Sorry what?



Al was always gonna make a comeback.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 4, 2015)

Al is better anyway, so no reason to be mad.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 4, 2015)

Character popularity poll? More like FMA wank
That's why I'm staying the heck away from this series


----------



## -Z- (Jun 4, 2015)

Xeogran said:


> Character popularity poll? More like FMA wank
> That's why I'm staying the heck away from this series


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 4, 2015)

Pardon me..?


----------



## Rob (Jun 5, 2015)

Heads up: I'm going to start the losers round for R4 first. I'll continue to do so as well. 

I'm doing this because the Losers bracket goes out further than the winners because of Double-Elimination tomfoolery. 

Bare with it


----------



## Rain (Jun 5, 2015)

> loser bracket again

 :letgo


----------



## Gin (Jun 6, 2015)

*L* vs Jiraiya
*Griffith* vs Shishio
Vash vs *Guts*
*DIO* vs Garp
Light vs *Joseph*
*Kenshin* vs Gintoki
*Jotaro* vs Mustang *
*Musashi* vs Yusuke
*Bradley* vs Zodd
*Kira* vs Croc *
Munsu vs *Spike*
*Sanji* vs Kiritsugu *
*Ouki* vs Kyoukai
Netero vs *Vegeta* *
Rayleigh vs *Killua*
*Shanks* vs Char *
*Zoro* vs Reinhard *
*Askeladd* vs Kamina *

* means i think they'll be close


----------



## Sablés (Jun 6, 2015)

Kenshin, its all up to you now


----------



## -Z- (Jun 6, 2015)

Hisοka said:


> *L* vs Jiraiya
> *Griffith* vs Shishio
> Vash vs *Guts*
> *DIO* vs Garp
> ...


Kenshin vs. Gintoki will be closer than most of the ones you asterisked.


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Jun 6, 2015)

You really think Sanji can win his match?  I thought it'd be a rather comfortable victory for Kiritsugu tbh


----------



## Gin (Jun 6, 2015)

Straw hat Ziggy said:


> Kenshin vs. Gintoki will be closer than most of the ones you asterisked.


nope  10 votes difference at the very least



Admiral Hakuryō said:


> You really think Sanji can win his match?  I thought it'd be a rather comfortable victory for Kiritsugu tbh


that was the one i was kinda eh on 'cause i haven't really been following how fate characters have been doing


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2015)

2 and a half weeks left


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Jun 14, 2015)

It's a shame Kiritsugu and Rider are out, but making it to the 5th round is great.

As long as Musashi, Guts or Saitama win or at least get to the final round or two, and JJBA doesn't win, I'll be satisfied


----------



## Rob (Jun 14, 2015)

Kiritsugu


----------



## Tenma (Jun 14, 2015)

Admiral Hakuryō said:


> It's a shame Kiritsugu and Rider are out, but making it to the 5th round is great.
> 
> As long as Musashi, Guts or Saitama win or at least get to the final round or two, and JJBA doesn't win, I'll be satisfied



Didn't Saitama get beaten by Dio?


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Jun 14, 2015)

Tenma said:


> Didn't Saitama get beaten by Dio?


Aye, unfortunately, but he's still in the tournament.


----------



## Brian (Jun 14, 2015)

Kira lost????????????????????????


----------



## Rob (Jun 14, 2015)

Brian said:


> Kira lost????????????????????????


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 15, 2015)

Jotaro losing to Mustang was a big surprise.

Musashi beating Yusuke mid difficulty was also surprising.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh damn, I'm not looking forward to Joseph vs. Musashi in Round 6


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Jun 16, 2015)

Musashi should win but it'll be hella close either way.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 16, 2015)

Get ready for Guts vs. Griffith


----------



## Rob (Jun 16, 2015)

More like Griffith vs. Dio.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 16, 2015)

There's no way Dio is beating Guts imo


----------



## -Z- (Jun 16, 2015)

Badalight said:


> There's no way Dio is beating Guts imo



Nah man, JJBA too stronk.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 17, 2015)

Dio has been barely eeking out his wins though, while Guts has been stomping everyone he goes up against.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 18, 2015)

We might possibly have a rematch between Dio & Saitama in Round 9


----------



## Rob (Jun 18, 2015)

Challonge has it set up so it's impossible to have repeats other than the very final, if the loser who lost to the winners bracket finalist lost to that winner


----------



## Beckman (Jun 18, 2015)

Roƅ said:


> Challonge has it set up so it's impossible to have repeats other than the very final, if the loser who lost to the winners bracket finalist lost to that winner



Yet Saitama & Dio may very well have a rematch in loserbracket round 9.

Don't think it's possible to do that unless the participants got shuffled after each round.


----------



## Rob (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh shit, I didn't even catch that 

Guess so. 

Welp, the shitstorms will be great


----------



## Admiral Hakuryō (Jun 19, 2015)

Saitama losing to Dio twice would be utter shit. Hopefully he wins if they both meet each other.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 29, 2015)

When did Musashi go out? Stopped following a while ago.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 29, 2015)

Morglay said:


> When did Musashi go out? Stopped following a while ago.



Moved on to the semifinals, he will battle Guts.


----------



## -Z- (Jun 29, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Moved on to the semifinals, he will battle Guts.



Ain't they the only two who've never lost? Wouldn't that be the grand final?


----------



## Rob (Jun 29, 2015)

It would, but this is a double-elimination. 

That means that the winner of Musashi vs. Guts will face the winner of the Loser's bracket. 

I suspect Guts or Musashi vs. Joseph


----------



## Beckman (Jun 29, 2015)

I suspect it will be a rematch between Guts & Musashi.


----------



## Rob (Jul 15, 2015)

All the posts in the OP have been finalized. 

Thanks for participating


----------



## Hamtaro (Jul 16, 2015)

So new forum skin when?


----------



## Rob (Jul 16, 2015)

When Preet can be arsed to do it


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 17, 2015)

Roy Mustang is such an unexpected guest in that top eight. 

Not that he's a bad character, but he does seem the odd one out in that group, especially sharing a spot with Spike.


----------



## Rob (Jul 17, 2015)

That's what I was saying when the top 8 were having their matches. 

I thought Wrath would be up there.


----------



## santanico (Aug 1, 2015)

Kenpachi :rofl


----------



## David (Aug 7, 2015)

Nice to see Guts won.

I recently read Vagabond because of the tournament and Musashi's awesome, but I'd still probably vote Guts if I had the chance.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 15, 2015)

HAHAHAHA Kenshin lost to fucking Griffith , holy fuck, i know people like Berserk as a manga but Griffith as character or as anything compared to kenshin is jack shit.
What a disappointment.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 15, 2015)

Rob, talk to me after class


----------

